# News - PC Games: Ab-18-Edition ist da!



## babajager (14. April 2003)

Muß ich jezt Abonent werden wenn ich das Magazin für Erwachsene will ? (Heutzutage is ja alles ab 1


----------



## SYSTEM (14. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Noa (14. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Markus_Wollny (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:10 schrieb babajager:[/l]
> Muß ich jezt Abonent werden wenn ich das Magazin für Erwachsene will ? (Heutzutage is ja alles ab 1



Ja. Es ist uns nicht möglich, die Altersprüfung auf den Einzelhandel zu verlagern. Daher ist die Ab18-Ausgabe grundsätzlich nur im Abo erhältlich.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Galford (14. April 2003)

Ich hab mal nachgesehen, und bis jetzt kann man bei den Prämienabos nicht direkt die 18er Version auswählen. Kommt das noch oder muss man ein Prämienabo abschließen und dann auf die 18er Version der PCGames umständlich ummelden?


----------



## Hydronix (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:15 schrieb Galford:[/l]
> Ich hab mal nachgesehen, und bis jetzt kann man bei den Prämienabos nicht direkt die 18er Version auswählen. Kommt das noch oder muss man ein Prämienabo abschließen und dann auf die 18er Version der PCGames umständlich ummelden?



Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Gibts denn auch Prämien, wenn ich das 18er Abo nehme?


----------



## TheLaw (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:12 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:10 schrieb babajager:[/l]
> ...


----------



## TheLaw (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:23 schrieb TheLaw:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:12 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> ...


Das bedeutet also, dass wir in der Schweiz nur noch die Teenie-Version des Heftes kaufen können?!? Goodbye PCGames!

P.S. Wenns ums Zensieren geht ist Deutschland einfach..............e.


----------



## Paladin4 (14. April 2003)

Gut das ich Gamestar bestellt habe! Gehts euch noch gut, die meisten eurer Käufer so "abzuschieben"? Frechheit!


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> Das bedeutet also, dass wir in der Schweiz nur noch die Teenie-Version des Heftes kaufen können?!? Goodbye PCGames!
> 
> P.S. Wenns ums Zensieren geht ist Deutschland einfach..............e.



Nein - in der schönen Schweiz gibt es die Ab-18-Version natürlich am Kiosk. (Allerdings heißt sie da nicht "Ab-18-Version", da es in der Schweiz nicht gar so schwachsinnige Gesetze gibt wie bei uns.)


----------



## HanFred (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:25 schrieb TheLaw:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:23 schrieb TheLaw:[/l]
> ...



das nimmt mich auch wunder. wie sieht's mit der schweizer kioskversion aus?

edit: da war einer shcneller - danke. also bleibt für uns alles beim alten *freu*


----------



## xman30 (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:27 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> Gut das ich Gamestar bestellt habe! Gehts euch noch gut, die meisten eurer Käufer so "abzuschieben"? Frechheit!



........[ironie Modus an] Du hast Recht!!! Die bilden ja eine Ausnahme!!
[ironie Modus aus]
Man man man, denkst du, die kriegen ne Extrawurst? Die betrift das Gesetz doch genauso. Ergo wird es bald auch von deren Seite so eine version geben.

mfg Xm4n


----------



## denkerland (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:27 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> Gut das ich Gamestar bestellt habe! Gehts euch noch gut, die meisten eurer Käufer so "abzuschieben"? Frechheit!


GameStar sowie alle anderen spielezeitschriften müssen sich ebenfalls an das neue gesetzt halten. das heißt:
wer gamestar bestellt bekommt nichtmal ab 18 demos etc.
weil dies ein besonderer service von pcgames ist


----------



## Galford (14. April 2003)

Nochmal ne Frage. Bekomme ich bei der 18er Version auch den vollen Umfang der DVD der "normalen" Ausgabe? Ich spiele ja nicht nur Ego-Shooter und will auch die Demos zu anderen Spielen. Ne Colin 3-Demo würd ich nicht gerade gegen jede 08/15-Shooter-Demo tauschen.


----------



## KampfSchnake (14. April 2003)

lol!


Gibts die "Adult"  Ausgabe der PC-Games bald in der Videothek oder
gar im Sex-Shop? Wäre ja ganz praktisch, oder? )


----------



## Atropa (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:27 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> Gut das ich Gamestar bestellt habe! Gehts euch noch gut, die meisten eurer Käufer so "abzuschieben"? Frechheit!



Diese Gesetze gelten auch für die Gamestar, mein kleiner


----------



## Sulla (14. April 2003)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Testberichten, Previews etc. von Spielen mit "jugendgefährdendem Inhalt". 
Werden die in der 18-Version enthalten sein oder sogar weiterhin  im regulären Heft?


----------



## psychopaul (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:50 schrieb Sulla:[/l]
> Was ist eigentlich mit den Testberichten, Previews etc. von Spielen mit "jugendgefährdendem Inhalt".
> Werden die in der 18-Version enthalten sein oder sogar weiterhin  im regulären Heft?



Das möchte ich auch gerne wissen. So wie ich das verstehe geht es nur um die DVD, die in der 18-er Fassung zusätzliche Demos enthält??
Oder gibt es da im Print-Magazin dann auch Unterschiede?


----------



## dBenzhuser (14. April 2003)

Nochmal für alle, die nicht lesen können:

1. Vorerst betrifft das Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG) in dieser Form nur Deutschland. Für alle anderen bleibt alles wie es ist. Die eigentliche Neuerung ist also nicht die "Ab-18"-Version, sondern die abgespeckte für unsere kleinen Freunde.
Schweizer, Östereicher, Luxemburger, Belgier und der ganze Rest bekommt nur "Ab-18" Edition.

2. Wer in D die unzensierte Variante will muss
a) min 18 Jahre alt sein
b) Sich das Heft per Abo hohlen

3. Da die Kiosk-Betreiber weder eine eigene Adult-Ecke einrichten können, noch jeden Kidie nach dem Ausweis fragen (Ausnahme Schmuddelhefte) hat der Gesetzgeber da keine Möglichkeit geschaffen.

4. Der Heftinhalt wird nicht tangiert, da das neue JuSchG NUR für Viedeos, Spiele etc. gilt. Der Printteil darf lediglich über indizierte Spiele nicht mehr "werbend" berichten. Das gilt nach wie vor auch für die Demo-CD! Auch in der 18-Ausgabe wird es keine "Werbung" für indiziertes Material geben.

5. Die DVD erhält zusätzlich das neue Material.

Hoffe das war alles,
dbenzhuser


----------



## Hammax (14. April 2003)

Das würde mich jetz auch interessieren. Aber alles in allem is das sowieso alles unsinnig, da alle Minderjährigen sich diese Demos und Videos aus andern Quellen (Ami-Websiten, Tauschbörsen etc.) auch beschaffen können.


----------



## pirx (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:28 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Das bedeutet also, dass wir in der Schweiz nur noch die Teenie-Version des Heftes kaufen können?!? Goodbye PCGames!
> ...



HA! Das freut mich jetzt aber wirklich zu hören!


----------



## Mecc81 (14. April 2003)

Wichtiger Hinweis (nur für Einwohner der Bundesrepublik Deutschland):
Eine Umstellung Ihres Abos auf eine Ab-18-Version ist nur gegen Vorlage eines Nachweises Ihrer Volljährigkeit möglich! Bitte schicken Sie zu diesem Zweck eine gut lesbare Kopie Ihres Personalausweises (Vorder- und Rückseite) oder Reisepasses an die Faxnummer 0911 - 2872-444 oder per Post an folgende Adresse:

COMPUTEC MEDIA AG - PC Games Ab-18-Abo - Dr.-Mack-Str. 77 - 90762 Für 

Aber warum so umständlich, ich meine kann ich die Kopie des Personalausweises nicht einfach per Email schicken anstat per Fax oder Post?


----------



## Lyrics (14. April 2003)

Nein - in der schönen Schweiz gibt es die Ab-18-Version natürlich am Kiosk. (Allerdings heißt sie da nicht "Ab-18-Version", da es in der Schweiz nicht gar so schwachsinnige Gesetze gibt wie bei uns.) [/quote]

Also in der Schweitz gibts noch die unzensierte version von PcGames. Sehr schön, Gesetzeslücke für Grenzgänger wie mir.
Glaubs ja nicht jetzt muss ich echt in die Schweitz laufen um an die PcGames zu kommen. Und das mit 17. Nein natürlich nicht. Ich bn noch nicht reif genug für die 18er Version. Ich versteh das wirklich nicht.


----------



## Coy (14. April 2003)

Was mich jetzt aber mal interessieren würde: Die Leser, die nicht auf die "Ab 18 Version" umstellen: Bekommen die als Ausgleich mehr aus den Kategorien Strategie, Sport, Abenteuer oder haben die einfach plötzlich weniger Heftinhalt fürs gleiche Geld????? DAS WÄRE EINE FRECHHEIT!!!
Andersrum könnte es ja auch sein das die "Ab18"-Abonennten weniger Strategie usw. bekommen.
Sollten die Leser der "normalen" PcGames benachteiligt werden gegenüber den anderen, kündige ich das Abo. Es gibt andere Wege...
Die einzige Altenative wäre die normale Ausgabe billiger als die Ab18-Ausgabe tu machen!!!!!


----------



## TEGeschan (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:10 schrieb Coy:[/l]
> Was mich jetzt aber mal interessieren würde: Die Leser, die nicht auf die "Ab 18 Version" umstellen: Bekommen die als Ausgleich mehr aus den Kategorien Strategie, Sport, Abenteuer oder haben die einfach plötzlich weniger Heftinhalt fürs gleiche Geld????? DAS WÄRE EINE FRECHHEIT!!!
> Andersrum könnte es ja auch sein das die "Ab18"-Abonennten weniger Strategie usw. bekommen.
> Sollten die Leser der "normalen" PcGames benachteiligt werden gegenüber den anderen, kündige ich das Abo. Es gibt andere Wege...
> Die einzige Altenative wäre die normale Ausgabe billiger als die Ab18-Ausgabe tu machen!!!!!



Und nocheinmal: Der HEFTINHALT wird durch das neue Jugendschutzgesetzt NICHT erfast. Die Hefte sind bei ALLEN Versionen gleich. Es geht nur um die DVD und wieso sollte man den Leuten ab 18 ein paar Bereiche wegnehmen, die können ja woll nix dafür, oder??? Wenn du mal 18 bist, würdest du deine Regelung wollen???
Nur weil manche noch nicht 18 sind, sollte man nicht nur aus neid versuchen diese zu benachteiligen. Beschwere dich wenschon beim Gesetztgeber!!!


----------



## x43on (14. April 2003)

Wieso ist es nicht möglich die Ab18-Version auch am Kiosk anzubieten? Ich versteh das nicht, bei den sog. Schmuddelheften - wie bereits erwähnt - funktioniert es doch auch, also wieso wollt ihr das Teil nur per Abo vertreiben?


----------



## dBenzhuser (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:10 schrieb Coy:[/l]
> Was mich jetzt aber mal interessieren würde: Die Leser, die nicht auf die "Ab 18 Version" umstellen: Bekommen die als Ausgleich mehr aus den Kategorien Strategie, Sport, Abenteuer oder haben die einfach plötzlich weniger Heftinhalt fürs gleiche Geld????? DAS WÄRE EINE FRECHHEIT!!!
> Andersrum könnte es ja auch sein das die "Ab18"-Abonennten weniger Strategie usw. bekommen.
> Sollten die Leser der "normalen" PcGames benachteiligt werden gegenüber den anderen, kündige ich das Abo. Es gibt andere Wege...
> Die einzige Altenative wäre die normale Ausgabe billiger als die Ab18-Ausgabe tu machen!!!!!



Scherzkeks!

Klar kriegst du weniger, beschweren brauchst du dich aber nicht bei der PCGames, sondern bei der Regierung, die habens verbockt.

Was soll die PCGames denn machen?? Plötzlich selbst anfangen Demos zu programmieren um dich zufrieden zu stellen? Mehr als da ist gibts nicht. Fertig.

Genau so wenig kannst du doch auch die Ab-18er bestrafen indem sie weniger Rest bekommen! Wir splielen doch auch nicht nur noch Shooter, jetzt wo wirs dürfen - absurd was du da erzählst.

Fangt doch bitte an das hier als ANGEBOT, SERVICE, zu sehen! Keiner zwingt die PCGames dazu sich die Mehrarbteit zu machen!

Du bekommst ab jetzt so oder so weniger, aber warum sollen bitte andere darunter leiden? Schmeiß dein Hirn an! So was von kindisch! "Der hat aber mehr.. Quängel... ich will auch..!


----------



## TheLaw (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:28 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Das bedeutet also, dass wir in der Schweiz nur noch die Teenie-Version des Heftes kaufen können?!? Goodbye PCGames!
> ...



Mr. Borovskis, ich danke Ihnen! Uff und ich dachte schon jetzt gehts bergab... schööön ist es in der Schweiz zu sein *sing*


----------



## Markus_Wollny (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:18 schrieb x43on:[/l]
> Wieso ist es nicht möglich die Ab18-Version auch am Kiosk anzubieten? Ich versteh das nicht, bei den sog. Schmuddelheften - wie bereits erwähnt - funktioniert es doch auch, also wieso wollt ihr das Teil nur per Abo vertreiben?



Sicherlich werden Pornos, Alkohol und jugendgefährdende Computerspiele auch bei einigen Einzelhändlern angeboten. Dass wir diesen Vertriebskanal jedoch trotzdem nicht nutzen können, hat mehrere Gründe:
1. Schmuddelhefte, aka Pornografie und Alkohol sind nicht an jedem Kiosk erhältlich - eben weil viele Einzelhändler sich nicht mit Ausweiskontrollen aufhalten können oder wollen. PC Games soll jedoch wirklich flächendeckend verfügbar sein.
2. Alkohol und Pornografie sind dabei noch verhältnismäßig einfach zu handhaben - es gibt hier anders als bei der PC Games nicht zwei verschiedene Versionen, eine "Ab18" und eine nicht jugendbeeinträchtigende Standardversion. Ergo muss der Händler bei den genannten jugendgefährdenden Waren auch nicht zuerst nachsehen, was er da genau verkauft.
3. Computerspiele werden nicht am Kiosk vertrieben; die Personaldeckung bei Computerspiele-Einzelhändlern und Elektronik-Fachmärkten ist i.A. hoch genug, um diese zusätzliche Altersprüfung leisten zu können.
4. Computerspiele sind (seit 1.4.) eindeutig gekennzeichnet - es gibt nur jeweils eine Splinter Cell Version mit genau einer Alterseinstufung, also nicht wie bei der PC Games zwei verschiedene Versionen mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Alterseinstufung - Fehler wären also hier eher wahrscheinlich und würden auf den jeweiligen Händler zurückfallen. Dieses Risiko wird vom Handel aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen gescheut.
5. Die "jugendbeeinträchtigende" PC Games dürfte nicht offen ausgelegt werden, sondern muss "unter der Ladentheke" verkauft, zumindest aber in einen abgeschlossenen, ohne Hilfe des Verkäufers nicht zugänglichen Schrank angeboten werden. Hier fehlen den meisten Händlern die nötigen Voraussetzungen. 
6. Gleichzeitig senkt letztere Einschränkung die Absatzwahrscheinlichkeit für die Ab18-Version, führt jedoch zu höheren Kosten bei der Distribution sowohl beim Grossisten als auch beim Einzelhandel und auch zu höheren Remissionsquoten. Damit ist der Vertrieb über den Einzelhandel auch wirtschaftlich unattraktiv.

Die Ab18-Ausgabe wird es also in Deutschland nur exklusiv im Abonnement geben. Nicht weil wir das so wollten (obwohl mehr Abos natürlich auch der Qualität der PC Games zu Gute kommen, da dann sicherer kalkuliert werden kann), sondern weil es zu viele Hindernisse im Einzelvertrieb gibt.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Loosa (14. April 2003)

Ein grosses Lob an die PCGames!
Ich habe meine erste Abo Ausgabe zwar noch nicht erhalten, aber heute sofort auf 'ab 18' umgestellt 
Eine spitzen Idee, die sicher jeden zufrieden stellt, dachte ich mir. Nach den Kommentaren zu schliessen, gibts wohl doch einige die sich trozdem aufregen, aber lasst Euch deshalb nicht entmutigen.

Weiter so


----------



## DSL (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:08 schrieb Mecc81:[/l]
> Wichtiger Hinweis (nur für Einwohner der Bundesrepublik Deutschland):
> Eine Umstellung Ihres Abos auf eine Ab-18-Version ist nur gegen Vorlage eines Nachweises Ihrer Volljährigkeit möglich! Bitte schicken Sie zu diesem Zweck eine gut lesbare Kopie Ihres Personalausweises (Vorder- und Rückseite) oder Reisepasses an die Faxnummer 0911 - 2872-444 oder per Post an folgende Adresse:
> 
> ...



würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## KhanVK (14. April 2003)

Also erstmal: Gute Idee PC Games

Aber ich seh das doch recht, daß ich die CD dann mehr oder weniger in die Tonne treten kann? Schade daß ihr nicht auch eine ab 18 CD Version anbietet aber das wär wohl zu viel verlangt... immerhin is das jetzt eine sich ungeheuer elegant anbietende Möglichkeit diese unwilligen Typen die immer noch nich wissen warum zum Henker sie für 100 Steine ein nutzloses DVD Laufwerk kaufen sollen, endlich dazu zu bringen 

Naja die Hauptsache is ja immernoch das Heft und die bösen Demos holt man sich dann eben aus dem Netz.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:55 schrieb DSL:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:08 schrieb Mecc81:[/l]
> ...



Aus rechtlichen Gründen können wir nur Dokumente akzeptieren, die der "Schriftform" genügen. Darunter fallen nur Faxe und eben die gute alte Snail-Mail, nicht aber elektronische Dokumente wie E-Mails. Selbstverständlich würden wir es begrüßen, wenn der Gesetzgeber hier mit einer Novelle des Signaturgesetzes bessere Voraussetzungen für die Gleichstellung elektronischer und realer Dokumente schaffen würde - das ist aber leider noch Zukunftsmusik, so dass uns auch in diesem Bereich vorerst noch die Hände gebunden sind.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Galford (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:02 schrieb dBenzhuser:[/l]
> Nochmal für alle, die nicht lesen können:
> 
> 1. Vorerst betrifft das Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG) in dieser Form nur Deutschland. Für alle anderen bleibt alles wie es ist. Die eigentliche Neuerung ist also nicht die "Ab-18"-Version, sondern die abgespeckte für unsere kleinen Freunde.
> ...



Ach, für alle die nicht lesen können!!!

Da du ja alles weist: warum kann man bei der Bestellung eines Prämienabos auf der Webseite nicht gleich die "ab 18-Version" auswählen?
Und wo steht das ich alles auch auf der "ab 18 DVD" bekomme?  Was ist wenn die normale DVD zu Weihnachten schon 4,7 GByte umfasst. Stellt die PCGames eine andere DVD mit mehr Speicherplatz her? Ist das nicht teurer, die Produktion zu verändern? Sorry, aber ich weis nicht ob es eine Unterschied bei den Kosten gibt, zwischen den verschiedenen Fassungsvermögen einer DVD. Darum meine Frage.


----------



## Nemesis447 (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:07 schrieb KhanVK:[/l]
> Naja die Hauptsache is ja immernoch das Heft und die bösen Demos holt man sich dann eben aus dem Netz.



Sehe ich genauso. Obwohl ich bereits 18 bin werden ich mir kein Abo besorgen sondern halt die entsprechende Shooter-Demos ausm Netz ziehen. In Zeiten von DSL kein Problem, so kann man wenigstens gezielt aussuchen, alles andere ist sowieso Schrott.

Achso noch ne Frage, wird man eigentlich in der "nicht jugendbeeinträchtigten" PCG-Version darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu dem und dem Action-Shooter eine Demo gibt? (damit man auf alle Fälle schonmal weiß das man es im I-net saugen kann). Aber wenn die Zeitschrift nicht verfälscht sein sollte müsste da ja schon das "Demo auf Heft DVD/CD"-Zeichen gezeigt werden, oder?


----------



## dBenzhuser (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:09 schrieb Galford:[/l]
> Ach, für alle die nicht lesen können!!!
> 
> Da du ja alles weist: warum kann man bei der Bestellung eines Prämienabos auf der Webseite nicht gleich die "ab 18-Version" auswählen?
> Und wo steht das ich alles auch auf der "ab 18 DVD" bekomme?  Was ist wenn die normale DVD zu Weihnachten schon 4,7 GByte umfasst. Stellt die PCGames eine andere DVD mit mehr Speicherplatz her? Ist das nicht teurer, die Produktion zu verändern? Sorry, aber ich weis nicht ob es eine Unterschied bei den Kosten gibt, zwischen den verschiedenen Fassungsvermögen einer DVD. Darum meine Frage.



Gut, von mir aus, dann wird die Kinder-Version halt mit den neuesten Kellogs-Werbespielchen aufgefüllt, darauf kann ich auch gut verzichten!
Die PCGames hat es bisher immer geschaft die Sachen auch auf die Disk zu bringen, die drauf gehörten. Bis du 4,7 GB mit hochwertigem Inhalt füllen kannst wird es die Blue-Ray-Disk im Doppelpack auf jedem Magazin geben.
Es ist doch wohl bitte logisch, dass dadurch, dass für die einen was WEGFÄLLT den anderen kein Platz weggenommen wird.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass die 18er Jetzt was bekommen, was vorher nicht auch draufgepasst hätte.
Keiner wird hier von der PCGames ungerecht behandelt! Wirklich respekt, an die zuständige Abteilung, hier merkt man, dass sich um die Leser gekümmert wird!

Und sollte halt doch der Falle eintreten, das irgendwie nicht genug Platz für alle ist gibt es 2 Lösungen:
1) Produktion einer Ab-18-CD, damit Fallen kostensparend 2 versch. DVDs weg
2) Die minderwertigen Demos fliegen raus, die Spielt eh keiner. Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn ich dafür hochwertige, nicht zensierte Demos wirklich guter Spiele bekomme!

Und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Wie viele Jugendgefärdende Sachen waren denn bisher auf den DVDs?
Wenn ich mir die Inhaltsverzeichnesse so anschaue weiß ich wirklich nicht was man da groß weg nehmen sollte.


----------



## Joker (14. April 2003)

*@Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

Kann ich meinen Kundennummer auch auf dem Versendungsumschlag sehen?
Ich habe nur zwei alte Rechnungen von 2000 und 2001 gefunden. Auf beiden ist jeweils eine andere Kundennummer angegeben. 
Auf dem Versendeumschlag sind gleich 4 verschiedene Nummern von denen KEINE zu einer der Rechnungen passt.
Ja geil ... was ist jetzt meine richtig Kundennummer??
a.) die von 2000
b.) die von 2001
c.) die 5 stellige in der ersten Zeile auf dem Umschlag
d.) die 12 stellige in der ersten Zeile auf dem Umschlag
e.) die 5 stellige in der zweiten Zeile auf dem Umschlag
f.) die 4 stellige in der zweiten Zeile auf dem Umschlag

Bitte tippen sie jetzt .. mein Tipp ist ja, dass die PCG jedes Jahr die Kundennummer usmtellt udn deswegen die Nummer auf den Rechnungen beide nicht stimmen. Deswegen wird es vielleicht  Antwort d.) sein


----------



## Markus_Wollny (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:38 schrieb Joker:[/l]
> Kann ich meinen Kundennummer auch auf dem Versendungsumschlag sehen?
> Ich habe nur zwei alte Rechnungen von 2000 und 2001 gefunden. Auf beiden ist jeweils eine andere Kundennummer angegeben.
> Auf dem Versendeumschlag sind gleich 4 verschiedene Nummern von denen KEINE zu einer der Rechnungen passt.
> ...



Offen gestanden: Ich habe auch keine Ahnung *g*. Ich kann Dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass Du die Kundennummer nicht unbedingt angeben musst, wenn Du sie gerade nicht zur Hand hast. Unser Abo-Dienstleister PVZ kann das Abo auch einfach durch Angabe von Vorname, Name und Adresse eindeutig zuordnen. Also: Wenn Nummer nicht bekannt, nur keinen Stress machen - die restlichen Daten rreichen eigentlich auch.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Oelf (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:38 schrieb Joker:[/l]
> Kann ich meinen Kundennummer auch auf dem Versendungsumschlag sehen?
> Ich habe nur zwei alte Rechnungen von 2000 und 2001 gefunden. Auf beiden ist jeweils eine andere Kundennummer angegeben.
> Auf dem Versendeumschlag sind gleich 4 verschiedene Nummern von denen KEINE zu einer der Rechnungen passt.
> ...



wenn du dir das formular genau anschaust wirst du hinter den meinsten angaben eine kleine 1 finden außer an der kundennummer und wenn du dann nachschaust was diese 1 bedeuted dann wirst du feststellen das du dir zuviele gedanken machst,

andere frage kann ich auch ein bild meines persos als mail schicken oder ist das rechtlich wieder so eine grauzone ????


----------



## Joker (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:53 schrieb Oelf:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:38 schrieb Joker:[/l]
> ...



jo mach ich jetzt auch ohne Kundennummer.

geht nicht ... zählt im Beamtendeutsch nicht als Schriftstück.
Da hilft nur Fax oder Kopie per physisch vorhandener Post schicken.


----------



## b09 (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

Was mit den personen, die bereits 16 sind, aber noch nicht 18?(wie ich).Viele Ego-shooter sind bereits ab 16!Na ja, dann heißt es für mich wohl noch 1,5 Jahre warten


----------



## Dumpster (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

PC Games.................find ich gut  Danke für den Service an Petra, Markus und co.

Und alle die rumwettern und sich benachteiligt fühlen, sind doch nur frustrierte unter 18-jährige (Sorry das musste raus), die trotz zig Erklärungen nicht einsehen wollen, dass der GESETZGEBER bestimmt was auf die  "Jugend-DVD" darf und was nicht und nicht die PCG-Redaktion. Auch der Vertrieb der ab 18-Version ist zum Großteil durch die neue Gesetzeslage geregelt. 

Wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat diese ganzen Postings zu lesen, solte inzwischen auch wissen, dass sich der Textinhalt der PCG nicht verändern wird (ok, vielleicht keine Bilder mehr, auf denen Gewaltszenen dargestellt sind, gab`s sowieso kaum). Nur der Inhalt der Heft-DVD wird sich unterscheiden. 

Mal sehn was noch alles kommt. Das war doch erst der Anfang unserer Hexenjäger aus dem Bundestag....................

Grüsse
Dumpster


----------



## Gilion (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

Ich wunder mich das man es sich so schwer macht mit der ABO-Umstellung. Eigentlich reicht doch schon die Ausweisnummer für die Identifikation der Person, aber nein, die Computec Media AG will eine umständliche Kopie per Fax oder Brief. Und ausserdem... wieso sollte ich mich mit dieser Vorsintflutlichen Methode, abmühen wenn mich die Post sowieso zur elektronischen Datenübermittlung treiben will, oder wieso sind in Deutschland über 30.000 Briefkästen abgebaut worden?

Ausserdem denke ich nicht das jeder ein Faxgerät hat, um das schnell mal zu faxen.

ICh wäre daher dankbar wenn sich der Computec Media Verlag da eine einfachere Lösung einfallen lassen würde.

Gruss,

Gilion

P.S.:
Ich finde es allerdings gut das es eine PCG ab 18 geben soll.


----------



## Dumpster (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:15 schrieb Gilion:[/l]
> Ich wunder mich das man es sich so schwer macht mit der ABO-Umstellung. Eigentlich reicht doch schon die Ausweisnummer für die Identifikation der Person, aber nein, die Computec Media AG will eine umständliche Kopie per Fax oder Brief. Und ausserdem... wieso sollte ich mich mit dieser Vorsintflutlichen Methode, abmühen wenn mich die Post sowieso zur elektronischen Datenübermittlung treiben will, oder wieso sind in Deutschland über 30.000 Briefkästen abgebaut worden?
> 
> Ausserdem denke ich nicht das jeder ein Faxgerät hat, um das schnell mal zu faxen.
> ...



Mach Dir doch mal die Mühe und lies Dir ALLE Postings durch........ dann bist Du sofort schlauer.....

Grüße,
Dumpster


----------



## Panzerfaust (14. April 2003)

für mich heisst das "Auf wieder sehen PC Games". Abo werde ich mir nicht holen, da ich bis jetzt mit abos nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe (Kündigung, nicht rechtzeitiges liefern etc). Und das Normale Print mag werd ich mir nicht kaufen, da ich zu 98% nur ego shooter spiele...

In Zukunft werd ich mich dann wohl auf die PC Games website, bzw andere game websites (In- und Ausland) verlassen müssen.


----------



## ArcticWolf (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

was is denn hier son Aufstand, wenns nur die DVD Ausgabe betrifft (hab eh kein DVD laufwerk *g*)....wenn es die CD Ausgabe, bzw. die ganz ohne Medium genau so wie bisher gibt (hoffentlich hab ich das hier ent alles falsch verstanden *hüstel*).

Naja...was da alles beschlosse wird ist zum Großteil alles Humbug, aber das Spiele ab 18 so ausgezeichnet und nur an Leute die 18 sind verkauft werden dürfen find ich schon ok..der Rest ist...wie gesagt...

aber naja...wenn ich jezz anfange, mich über Politik(er) aufzuregen würds das Forum sprengen und vollkommen vom Thema abkommen...(*das is eine Wissenschaft für sich*).


----------



## guenny (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*

Hallo ihr Guten,

ich spiele eh schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir das Teil zu abonnieren, nun wird's dann also soweit sein. Nun hätt ich aber doch noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Wenn mich jemand für die 18-er Version wirbt, bekommt der dann
   auch ne Prämie?  Das find ich nämlich bislang so noch nicht in der
   entsprechenden Abo-Sektion (oder isses einfach nur noch zu früh
   und die entsprechende Abo-Ecke is noch nicht umgestellt?).

2. Ja, ich möchte das PC Games Plus (DVD + 2 CDs + Vollversion) ( Abocode PG0022 ) ( 104,40 pro Jahr; Ausland  117,60 pro Jahr; Österreich  116,40 pro Jahr)

Was hat es denn hiermit auf sich? Könnt Ihr da mal bitte ein, zwei Beispiele posten, was den Inhalt der jeweiligen DVD, CDs und vor allem der Vollversion angeht, z.B. von den letzten beiden Ausgaben.
Wäre nett ...

Übrigens hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, daß ich's auch stark finde, daß ihr sowas anbietet.


----------



## Gilion (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:19 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:15 schrieb Gilion:[/l]
> ...



Gut ich hab nachgelesen das Computec die Daten schriftlich benötigt, dennoch find ich es umständlich. 

Aber was sollts, ich kann auch so damit leben wenns sein muss...


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:03 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> PC Games.................find ich gut  Danke für den Service an Petra, Markus und co.
> 
> Und alle die rumwettern und sich benachteiligt fühlen, sind doch nur frustrierte unter 18-jährige (Sorry das musste raus), die trotz zig Erklärungen nicht einsehen wollen, dass der GESETZGEBER bestimmt was auf die  "Jugend-DVD" darf und was nicht und nicht die PCG-Redaktion. Auch der Vertrieb der ab 18-Version ist zum Großteil durch die neue Gesetzeslage geregelt.
> ...



... oho ... diejenigen die rumwettern sind alles nur frustrierte unter 18jährige !! ...toll ... was bist du denn für ein witzbold?! kannst du dir vorstellen,dass es leute gibt die keine pcgames abonnieren können oder wollen! ich hab nämlich keinen bock ne zerknitschte oder nasse pcgames im briefkasten zu haben! ums nochmal zu betonen ... ich hab die achso "magische" 18er grenze schon ne weile überschritten und kaufe (!) die pcgames seit fast der ersten ausgabe und würde mir auch ne andere lösung wünschen, man könnte ja z.b. ausgesuchte händler in großstädten mit der 18er version beliefern! ich finds natürlich ok dass es ne 18er version gibt, aber das man es jetzt den nicht-abonnenten unmöglich macht an diese version zu kommen, finde ich schon ein wenig unglücklich! nich das ich so geil auf die über 18er demos bin, ich nutzte demos eh kaum, aber ich finds prinzipiell ungerecht  so düpiert  zu werden, obwohl ich seit Jahren (mittlerweile schon ein Jahrzehnt) geld in die pcgames pumpe!
vielleicht denkt die redaktion nochmal drüber nach und findet ne bessere lösung?!

bean


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 17:38 schrieb Joker:[/l]
> Kann ich meinen Kundennummer auch auf dem Versendungsumschlag sehen?
> Ich habe nur zwei alte Rechnungen von 2000 und 2001 gefunden. Auf beiden ist jeweils eine andere Kundennummer angegeben.
> Auf dem Versendeumschlag sind gleich 4 verschiedene Nummern von denen KEINE zu einer der Rechnungen passt.
> ...



Ich habe meine Kundennummer vom Überweisungsträger abgelesen (Gut wenn man Onlinebanking macht) können (War nur eine Nummer)und da hatte die Nummer 12 Stellen.


----------



## Galford (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:06 schrieb guenny:[/l]
> Hallo ihr Guten,
> 
> ich spiele eh schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir das Teil zu abonnieren, nun wird's dann also soweit sein. Nun hätt ich aber doch noch ein paar Fragen:
> ...



Genau das wollte ich auch schon zweimal wissen. Kann endlich jemand von der PCGames die Antwort posten?


----------



## teejot (14. April 2003)

*Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*

Also eins vorweg: Ich finde die Reaktion der PCGames auf die Regelung des Gesetzgebers sehr gelungen. Für diesen Umstand ist auch nicht die PCG, sondern unsere Bundesregierung verantwortlich. Also beschwert euch bei denen.

Um die ganze Diskussion mal aufzulockern und in eine andere Richtung zu schieben, stelle ich mal ne Reihe ganz dummer Fragen!

Also: Wenn ich jetzt so eine "Ab-18-DVD" in meinem Haus habe, muss ich sie dann besonders aufbewahren, und wegschließen, damit Minderjährige nicht in Versuchung kommen sich evtl. Videos anzuschauen, oder Demos zu zocken, die ja nicht für sie vorgesehen sind. Und was ist eigentlich, wenn ich so eine DVD wegschmeißen will. Muss ich sie dann besonders sicher entsorgen? Denn was ist, wenn unser Nachbarjunge einfach unseren Müll durchsucht, nur um so an das "heisse" Zeug zu kommen? Und kann ich dann dafür haftbar gemacht werden, weil ich meine Sorgfaltspflicht nicht habe walten lassen?

Also vielleicht können wir mal ein bisschen lockerer über das Thema reden!

P.S.: Mein theoretisches Fragemodell geht davon aus, dass es kein DSL(oder ähnliches) gibt, und alle Nachbarjungen gerne im Müll wühlen


----------



## Xanthrax (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*

Die Deutschen Politiker sind so d00f wie sonst keiner. Mann, jeder hat heute nen Freund der DSL hat, und nen BRenner hat auch jeder. Also, Freund sagen er soll das mal bitte saugen, Freund saugt es, brennt es ihm auf CD, er hat alle Demos so wie immer und der Staat hat verloren. Also, was führt ihr euch so auf. Ich habe DSL Flatrate und werd mir die Demos dann halt saugen. Ich überlege nur grade ob ich net umsteigen sollte auf die Version ohne DVD und CD. Weil wenn das fehlt, naja, ich kann es eigentlich ja so udn so saugen.


----------



## BARLOTUS (14. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Manteau (14. April 2003)

*sichauchfreuweilinderschweizleb*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:15 schrieb Gilion:[/l]
> Ich wunder mich das man es sich so schwer macht mit der ABO-Umstellung. Eigentlich reicht doch schon die Ausweisnummer für die Identifikation der Person, aber nein, die Computec Media AG will eine umständliche Kopie per Fax oder Brief. Und ausserdem... wieso sollte ich mich mit dieser Vorsintflutlichen Methode, abmühen wenn mich die Post sowieso zur elektronischen Datenübermittlung treiben will, oder wieso sind in Deutschland über 30.000 Briefkästen abgebaut worden?
> 
> Ausserdem denke ich nicht das jeder ein Faxgerät hat, um das schnell mal zu faxen.
> ...



Das mit der Persokontrolle finde ich schon sinnvoll und richtig zur Überprüfung. Macht Okaysoft ja auch so und da bekommt man dann auch alles. Aber was mich wundert. Okaysoft nimmt die "kopie" nur per Mail oder Biref entgegen. Nicht per Fax "Faxe sind leider ungeeignet, da hier die Kopie meist kaum zu erkennen ist"


----------



## Paladin4 (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:37 schrieb xman30:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:27 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> ...



Oh, ein ganz schlauer! Ich meinte damit das es von Gamestar wenigstens nur eine Version gibt für alle! Und nicht die die ein bißchen früher geboren sind was besseres bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich erwartet uns im nächsten Heft ein Teletubbie - The Game Test!


----------



## BARLOTUS (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 20:03 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> *sichauchfreuweilinderschweizleb*



He he *handreich* 

Trotzdem frage ich mich immer wieder wieso die deutschen Politiker immer auf den PC- bzw. Konsolengames rumhacken? Habt Ihr den keine anderen Probleme? Ich denke wir Schweizer haben weniger politische Probleme als Ihr machen aber trotzdem nicht so ein unsinniges Gesetz? Stürzt mal eure Regierung 

mfg BARLOTUS (der sich immer mehr freut, Schweizer zu sein  )


----------



## ottman (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 20:35 schrieb BARLOTUS:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 20:03 schrieb Manteau:[/l]
> ...



Die Regierung zu stürzen wäre ne tolle Idee !  Nur wo wären wir dann?
Wir dürften keine "Killerspiele" spielen oder "Killerfilme" schauen, auch wenn wir älter als 18 wären. Und würden wahrscheinlich treu an Amerikas Seite ein Killerspiel ganz anderer Dimension spielen.
Ausserdem ist das neue Jugentschutzgesetz nicht nur mit den Stimmen der Regierung zustande gekommen.


----------



## franken (14. April 2003)

super so! bin zwar aus österreich und somit ohnehin im genuss der ab-18-edition, trotzdem kann ich die entscheidung der pcgames nur unterstützen. die teenies werden sich halt ein paar jährchen gedulden müssen bis sie an die erwachsenen demos rankommen, das jämmerliche geschrei sollen sie sich bitte sparen. gibts neben dem führerschein halt noch etwas anderes auf das sie sich freuen können. schade nur, dass sich offensichtlich der geschriebene heftinhalt nicht ändert. ich bedauere nämlich sehr, dass in den top100 einige der besten spiele nicht angeführt sind. vielleicht kann man da ja auch noch was unternehmen.
wie gesagt: super entscheidung, bitte nicht von ein paar protesten und abo-kündigungs-drohungen beeinflussen lassen!
lg, franz g.


----------



## Ampfinger (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:19 schrieb Hydronix:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:15 schrieb Galford:[/l]
> ...


Bitte antworte jemand von der PC Games...ich will es nämlich auch so haben!!!


----------



## Coy (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:19 schrieb dBenzhuser:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 16:10 schrieb Coy:[/l]
> ...



Ganz genau!
Ich bezahl doch nicht für weniger genauso viel wie andere für mehr! Das seh ich ganz einfach nicht ein! Und damit hat auch der "Gesetzgeber" nichts zu tun.

Kindisch? Kein Wunder, das Deutschland pleite geht, wenn es kindisch ist, Geld zu sparen.


----------



## ottman (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 21:18 schrieb Ampfinger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:19 schrieb Hydronix:[/l]
> ...



Wo wir gerade beim beantworten seitens der PC Games sind:

Wie soll die Umstellung eines verhandenen Abos vonstatten gehen?

Soll zuerst die Umstellung via Internet beantragt werden und dann das Fax mit der Kopie des Persos oder umgekehrt oder soll bei diesem Fax ein Antrag auf Umstellung angefügt werden?


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:40 schrieb Xanthrax:[/l]
> Die Deutschen Politiker sind so d00f wie sonst keiner. Mann, jeder hat heute nen Freund der DSL hat, und nen BRenner hat auch jeder. Also, Freund sagen er soll das mal bitte saugen, Freund saugt es, brennt es ihm auf CD, er hat alle Demos so wie immer und der Staat hat verloren. Also, was führt ihr euch so auf. Ich habe DSL Flatrate und werd mir die Demos dann halt saugen. Ich überlege nur grade ob ich net umsteigen sollte auf die Version ohne DVD und CD. Weil wenn das fehlt, naja, ich kann es eigentlich ja so udn so saugen.



Gratuliere dir zu deiner logik!
wenn also der herr Xanthrax und seine freunde alle dsl haben, dann muss ich folglich auch dsl haben oder zumindest freunde mit dsl ... juchu ...mal überlegen... hmmm ...wobei, dann hab ich wohl die falschen freunde... na denen werd ich was husten ... wollen meine freunde sein und haben kein dsl, obwohl die alle genau wissen das der Xanthrax sich sicher ist, dass mindestens einer von denen dsl haben muss ... hmmm... dann gibts nur eine möglichkeit, meine freunde verheimlichen ihre dsl-leitung vor mir ... grummel... da werd ich wohl ein paar freundschaften überdenken müssen! 
naja, nachdem die telekom schon seit zwei jahren verspricht bei uns dsl zu ermöglichen, muss es ja bald soweit sein ... dann kann ich vielleicht bis dahin auch meinen (ex-)freunden verzeihen oder ich hab neue gefunden( natürlich mit dsl)!
aber ich hab ja zum glück noch ne alternative zum abo... ich werd schweizer!  jawohl!

bean 


----------------
anzeige:
suche neue freunde! wer dsl hat und in der gegend von berlin wohnt bitte melden! würde mich über eure zuschriften freuen, aber nur mit foto (von der dsl-anlage)!
----------------


----------



## ottman (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 21:28 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:40 schrieb Xanthrax:[/l]
> ...



Du hast einen wichtigen Aspek vergessen:

Es geht gar nicht darum was man tun kann, um an jugendgefärdende Demos zu gelangen, sondern darum, was davon legal ist.
Das Xanthrax für seine Freunde Demos saugt, wird den Gesetzgeber wenig interessieren. Wenn aber die größte deutsche Zeitung diesen Gesetzesverstoß begeht, dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

PC Games hat wohl ein größeres Interesse daran noch längere Zeit ihr Magazin zu veräußern und will das bestimmt nicht dadurch gefährden, dass Sie illegal Demos an Jugendliche  weitergibt.


----------



## dBenzhuser (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> Oh, ein ganz schlauer! Ich meinte damit das es von Gamestar wenigstens nur eine Version gibt für alle! Und nicht die die ein bißchen früher geboren sind was besseres bekommen.
> Wahrscheinlich erwartet uns im nächsten Heft ein Teletubbie - The Game Test!


Dich find ich lustig.
Da ich aber keine Lust hab schon wieder ausfällig zu werden, naja, lass ichs eben und denk mir meinen Teil 

Das mit dem Regierung-Stürzen wär ja eigentlich wirklich mal wieder nötig, so richtig mit Guillotine und so..
Blöd nur was dann an alternative bleibt, nix gutes. War es nicht die CDU, die Ballerspiele generell verbieten wollte? Und die Grünen machen ja bei der SPD mit. PDF kann ich nicht wirklich in Betracht ziehen und FDP *lachverkneif*...

Ein zentrales JuSchG macht denk ich durchaus irgendwie Sinn, aber halt nicht so wie es ist. BPjS/M muss weg.
Machen wir es halt so: jeder Bürger erhält einen in den Perso integrierten Chip. Darauf sind alle Daten, eben auch das Geburtsdatum sicher gespeichert. Mit einer solchen digitalen Signatur kann er dann, überprüft und autetifiziert durch den Fritz-Chip und Paladium verifizieren, dass er das zum Spielen nötige Alter und die Reife (zentrale Tests???) erreicht hat. Fehlgeschlagene Versuche sollten online mitprotokoliert werden, so können Eltern direkt überprüfen was die Kiner so anstellen (auch von der Arbeit aus, dann muss man die kleinen Rotzgören nicht mehr so oft sehen). Außer den Eltern sollten natürlich nur wenige wichtige Institutionen Zugriff auf die Daten haben (Jugendämter, Polizei (wegender Raubkopien), BKA, Vertreter der Medien...).
Ich sollte 1984 dann wohl doch besser wieder weg legen, das hat einen schlechten Einfluss auf meine Entwichklung zum perfekten Bürger...


----------



## thueringer (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*

Egal was Ihr Jungs rummosert, letztendlich geht ein solches Heft in Ordnung. Warum soll ich als Volljähriger auf die volle Dröhnung verzichten, wenn mir die PC Games die volle Dröhnung verspricht. Und denkt Ihr Jungspunde doch mal weiter: Im Alter wird man bequem. Man sucht nicht groß im Internet nach irgendwelchen Demos, solange man nicht ganz zufällig von gehört hat! Man möchte die Kost schön brav nach Hause geliefert bekommen. Ergo: Ich will das P18-Heft haben! Kein Thema, in Eurem Alter hab ich genauso gedacht: "Was soll der Scheiß! Ich bin alt genug!" usw. Dass ich Doom und Wolfenstein und die anderen alten XXX-Shooter bis zum Abwinken gezockt habe, hat mir auch kein bisschen geschadet - auch wenn meine Freunde was anderes behaupten  Leider gibt es nun einmal ein paar Idioten auf der Welt, die Games und Videos für bare Münze nehmen. Und vor denen soll die Allgemeinheit geschützt werden. Und leider muss die Allgemeinheit auch darunter leiden. Wenn die Menschen intelligent wären, dann wäre diese Thematik nicht vorhanden. Aber die Menschheit ist nun mal chronisch dumm - Vorbild Amerika macht's im Irakkrieg vor


----------



## pirx (14. April 2003)

> Aus rechtlichen Gründen können wir nur Dokumente akzeptieren, die der "Schriftform" genügen. Darunter fallen nur Faxe und eben die gute alte Snail-Mail, nicht aber elektronische Dokumente wie E-Mails. Selbstverständlich würden wir es begrüßen, wenn der Gesetzgeber hier mit einer Novelle des Signaturgesetzes bessere Voraussetzungen für die Gleichstellung elektronischer und realer Dokumente schaffen würde - das ist aber leider noch Zukunftsmusik, so dass uns auch in diesem Bereich vorerst noch die Hände gebunden sind.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Markus



Krass.... wenn ich das so lese, kommt mir das, jetzt im Moment, echt surrealistisch vor


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> Du hast einen wichtigen Aspek vergessen:
> 
> Es geht gar nicht darum was man tun kann, um an jugendgefärdende Demos zu gelangen, sondern darum, was davon legal ist.
> Das Xanthrax für seine Freunde Demos saugt, wird den Gesetzgeber wenig interessieren. Wenn aber die größte deutsche Zeitung diesen Gesetzesverstoß begeht, dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
> ...



ohoh...entweder du hast jetzt dem falschen geantwortet, oder du hast du mich komplett missverstanden. in diesem durchaus ironisch gemeinten text, ging es garnicht um die dinge die du jetzt kritisierst! wenn du dir Xanthrax und meinen text nochmal in ruhe von anfang bis ende durchliest,  wirst du das verstehn, hoffe ich! ... ich sag nur: lesen bildet!
wenn du ein paar posts weiter vorne nachliest, kannst du dir meine meinung zu der sache anschaun,nur soviel dazu ... ich bin einverstanden mit der 18er-version, ich versteh nur nicht warum über 18jährige ohne abo-absicht  (zum beispiel meine wenigkeit)ausgeschlossen werden.

bean


----------



## guenny (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 21:09 schrieb franken:[/l]
> ich bedauere nämlich sehr, dass in den top100 einige der besten spiele nicht angeführt sind. vielleicht kann man da ja auch noch was unternehmen.



Seh ich genauso !!! So weit ich weiß, sind Indizierungen NICHT für die Ewigkeit! Genauso wie eine Indizierung beantragt werden kann, kann diese auf Antrag auch wieder aufgehoben werden.

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern, wie vor ein paar Jahren plötzlich all die schlechten Zombie- und Kannibalenfilme, die irgendwann in den 70ern mal indiziert worden sind,  wieder in 
der Videothek standen.

So ein Sch****, jetzt wollt ich grad mal auf der Seite der BPJS
nachschauen, ob da was zum Thema steht ... aber NIX !!!

Liebe PCGames, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Praktikanten übrig, 
der/die sich mal des Themas annehmen kann.                                   Sind Spiele in der Vergangenheit vielleicht indiziert worden, weil sie nach der jetzt gültigen Regelung einfach "nur"  jugendgefährdend waren?
Siehe hierzu z.B. die Indizierung von "Red Faction 2".
Warum wurde das Game eigentlich indiziert?
Ich meine ich kenne es nicht, aber soweit ich am Rande mitbe-
kommen habe, geht's da doch um einen Aufstand gegen ein
totalitäres Regime. Was soll daran denn bitte jugendgefährdend
sein? Dann müßte ja jede Nachrichtensendung auf den Index...
Warum wurde es also indiziert? Expliziete Gewaltdarstellung?
Dann müßte doch inzwischen eine Einstufung "ab 18" genügen.
Könnte dies evtl. auch auf den Schmerzens-Maxe zutreffen?

Wer kann einen solchen Antrag auf Aufhebung einer Indizierung 
stellen (ich meine mal irgendwo was mitbekommen zu haben, daß
das von einer "höheren" Stelle ausgehen muß)?

Oder liege ich komplett daneben?

Ein Lob an dieser Stelle mal eurem "Einkaufsführer", der mir, der ich
mir erst letztes Jahr im September meinen ersten PC gekauft hab,
doch sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat. Irgendwie ist es schon ein 
wenig abstrus, wenn plötzlich bei den RTS-Games AoE2 wieder auftaucht *lol*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 21:24 schrieb ottman:[/l]
> Soll zuerst die Umstellung via Internet beantragt werden und dann das Fax mit der Kopie des Persos oder umgekehrt oder soll bei diesem Fax ein Antrag auf Umstellung angefügt werden?



Du beantragst online deine Umstellung, dann gibt es eine Bestätigungsmail, wo dann steht, daß zum Abschließen der Umstellung noch die Kopie deines Persos benötigt wird. (Da steht dann auch ggf. die Postadresse und Faxnummer).


----------



## ottman (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 22:21 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Du hast einen wichtigen Aspek vergessen:
> ...



Deine Ironie ist schon angekommen.
Dieser Beitrag sollte eher an Xanthrax gerichtet sein und deine Position nur stützen.  Aus diesen Grunde habe ich ihn als Antwort auf deinen Beitrag gepostet.
In sofern kann ich Dir genauso den Vorwurf machen nicht genau gelesen zu haben.

Ottman


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> Ich hab mal nachgesehen, und bis jetzt kann man bei den Prämienabos nicht direkt die 18er Version auswählen. Kommt das noch oder muss man ein Prämienabo abschließen und dann auf die 18er Version der PCGames umständlich ummelden?



Aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen können wir Prämien nur für das Werben eines Abonnenten anbieten. Für die Bestellung eines "eigenen" Abos ist uns dies nicht erlaubt.
Den Geworbenen extra separat zu kontaktieren, damit er dann vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Personalausweiskopie schickt, ist uns offen gesagt zu viel Aufwand. Da müssten wir zusätzliches Personal einstellen, das dann ständig beim Geworbenen telefonisch oder per Briefpost "nachhakt", bis der mal reagiert. 

Deswegen auch keine Prämie für ein Ab-18-Abo.
Sorry - aber das ist mit dem Wettbewerbsrecht ist nun mal gültiges Gesetz in Deutschland. Wenn es nach mir ginge, sähe die Gesetzeslage nicht nur in diesem Punkt anders aus. Aber mich habt Ihr bzw. Eure Eltern nicht gewählt.

Bitte berücksichtigt unseren höheren Aufwand (=Kosten), den wir bereits mit der Ab-18-Version ohne Aufpreis auf uns nehmen.
Außerdem habt Ihr auch so handfeste Vorteile gegenüber dem Kauf am Kiosk: frühere Belieferung, keine Portokosten (die tragen wir für Euch) und nur ein paar Schritte zum Briefkasten, statt dem Weg zum Zeitschriftenhändler!

Kann man Euch denn jemals zufrieden stellen?


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

*AW: Mal ne ganz dumme Frage*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 22:41 schrieb ottman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 22:21 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...



jetzt wirds verworren... ich habs schon genauso verstanden wie du es jetzt zum schluss dargestellt hast, bloß dass ich in meinem post lediglich xanthraxs "jeder-hat-dsl-logik" kritisieren wollte und mehr nicht.... also nichts mit "über18heftdemosundallesdrumunddranthema"! deswegen, bitte beim nächsten mal antworten auf den thread den man meint, um missverständnisse zu vermeiden!

hoffe verstanden zu haben ... ansonsten entschuldige ich mich schonmal im voraus,

bean


----------



## tobife (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:12 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:10 schrieb babajager:[/l]
> ...




tja, as würd ich vielleicht ändern. denn ich möchte nicht unbedingt ein abo, um eine zeitung ab 18 lesen zu können. 
tobife


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> tja, as würd ich vielleicht ändern. denn ich möchte nicht unbedingt ein abo, um eine zeitung ab 18 lesen zu können.
> tobife



Das ist lieb von Dir, dass Du das ändern willst!
Melde Dich bitte gleich per O-Mail bei mir, sobald Du das mit den über 100.000 deutschen Zeitschriftenhändlern geklärt hast!!
Dann legen wir gleich los!


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:21 schrieb tobife:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:12 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> ...



@tobife: du bringst es auf den punkt !


----------



## Galford (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 22:55 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Ich hab mal nachgesehen, und bis jetzt kann man bei den Prämienabos nicht direkt die 18er Version auswählen. Kommt das noch oder muss man ein Prämienabo abschließen und dann auf die 18er Version der PCGames umständlich ummelden?
> ...



Und wenn ich mich z.B von meiner Oma als Abonnent werben lasse, und einfach kurze Zeit später dann doch das Abo umstelle, müsste das ja aber auch gehn. So bekomm ich (meine Oma) die Prämie, und die 18er-Version eben im nicht ganz so guten Fall erst ab der 2ten Ausgabe. Gehn müsste das doch, oder darf ein Neuabonnent nicht mehr auf die 18er-Version umschwenken? 
Ich schick euch gerne eine Ausweiskopie, wäre nicht das erste mal. Braucht man ja eh ziemlich oft seit 1. April


----------



## tobife (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:24 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > tja, as würd ich vielleicht ändern. denn ich möchte nicht unbedingt ein abo, um eine zeitung ab 18 lesen zu können.
> ...



das ist jetzt leicht ironisch, ja??? ich bin ziemlich abo-geschädigt, die prämien können das nicht wieder gut machen. für mich gibt es um es mal ganz knallhart audzudrücken, drei möglichkeiten:
1. die ab 18 version am kiosk
2. ein magazin ohne datenträger (preislich bei der konkurrenz 
    angesiedelt) 
3. ich kauf mir keine pcgames mehr
mir persönlich wären nummer eins oder zwei am liebsten, aber zur not tut es auch nummer drei (was schade wäre, hab seit einer halben ewigkeit jedes heft gekauft). also mal schauen.
tobife


----------



## N8Mensch (14. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> Gehn müsste das doch, oder darf ein Neuabonnent nicht mehr auf die 18er-Version umschwenken?



Jeder Abonnent darf auf die Ab-18-Version umschwenken. Allerdings muss er da selbst aktiv werden, eine Umstellung beantragen und uns einen Nachweis seiner Volljährigkeit zusenden.
Gesetz ist Gesetz.


----------



## mr_bean (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:24 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > tja, as würd ich vielleicht ändern. denn ich möchte nicht unbedingt ein abo, um eine zeitung ab 18 lesen zu können.
> ...



dass man hier ein bisschen humor reinbringt, ändert leider nichts an der tatsache, dass tobife recht hat! über18er-version=abopflicht is nicht okay!

bean


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> dass man hier ein bisschen humor reinbringt, ändert leider nichts an der tatsache, dass tobife recht hat! über18er-version=abopflicht is nicht okay!
> 
> bean



Meine Rede!
Wir können Dich da aber leider nur an den Bundestagsabgeordneten Deines Wahlkreise verweisen. 
Wir sind an der Gesetzgebung nicht beteiligt, wie Du weißt.


----------



## Dilbert (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:49 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > dass man hier ein bisschen humor reinbringt, ändert leider nichts an der tatsache, dass tobife recht hat! über18er-version=abopflicht is nicht okay!
> ...



Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelsen (bis 4) aber wie ist das denn jetzt mit der Abo-Ausgabe mit CD. Sind dann die ab 18 Sachen auf der Bonus-CD oder kann ich mir die Umstellung dann sparen?


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (14. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:51 schrieb Dilbert:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:49 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



Stelle Dein Abo um und schicke uns bitte einen Nachweis Deiner Volljährigkeit.


----------



## Galford (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:42 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Gehn müsste das doch, oder darf ein Neuabonnent nicht mehr auf die 18er-Version umschwenken?
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ihr habt bald einen neuen Abonnenten.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:04 schrieb Galford:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:42 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



Willkommen im Club, lieber Galford!


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:49 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > dass man hier ein bisschen humor reinbringt, ändert leider nichts an der tatsache, dass tobife recht hat! über18er-version=abopflicht is nicht okay!
> ...



achso, der bundestagsabgeordnete hat also per gesetz festgelegt, dass die über18-pcgames am kiosk nicht verkauft werden darf?! wenn ich den in die finger kriege.... *auchmalscherzmach*

...nein, im ernst. es geht nicht um die über18-verbote usw.! es dreht sich nur darum, dass man die zeitschrift auch anders, als nur übers abo anbieten sollte! muss ja nich jeder 08/15-händler einbezogen werden, sondern nur ausgewählte in grösseren städten, was sicherlich nicht einfach umzusetzen ist, aber vielleicht ergibt sich eine solche oder eine ähnliche lösung mit der zeit!

bean


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (15. April 2003)

> ...nein, im ernst. es geht nicht um die über18-verbote usw.! es dreht sich nur darum, dass man die zeitschrift auch anders, als nur übers abo anbieten sollte! muss ja nich jeder 08/15-händler einbezogen werden, sondern nur ausgewählte in grösseren städten, was sicherlich nicht einfach umzusetzen ist, aber vielleicht ergibt sich eine solche oder eine ähnliche lösung mit der zeit!
> 
> bean



Wir haben das im Vorfeld natürlich geprüft. Es ist leider nicht nur "schwer umzusetzen". Es ist völllig unmöglich unmöglich, das umzusetzen. (Ich kann Dir jetzt leider nicht das deutsche Grosso-Vertriebssystem umfassend erklären - aber das es so ist wie ich Euch sage, ist halt Tatsache in Deutschland)
Sieh mir nach, dass ich es dabei bewenden lasse.

00:19 Uhr. Ende meines Freizeit-Leserservice. Ich bin müde und muss jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:15 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > ...nein, im ernst. es geht nicht um die über18-verbote usw.! es dreht sich nur darum, dass man die zeitschrift auch anders, als nur übers abo anbieten sollte! muss ja nich jeder 08/15-händler einbezogen werden, sondern nur ausgewählte in grösseren städten, was sicherlich nicht einfach umzusetzen ist, aber vielleicht ergibt sich eine solche oder eine ähnliche lösung mit der zeit!
> ...



die läden verkaufen ja auch spiele unterm ladentisch, warum sollte das nicht auch mit zeitschriften wie der pcgames funzen? wie gesagt ... muss ja nich jeder laden machen, aber es gibt bestimmt genügend die auch zeitschriften eines anderen über18-bereiches verkaufen, die hätten keine zusätzlichen aufwand, oder seh ich das falsch?! und echte pcgames-fans, mich eingeschlossen, die aus öfters erwähnten gründen kein abo haben wollen oder können, die kaufen die zeitschrift auch unterm ladentisch und im nächsten größeren ort!

bean


----------



## Toost (15. April 2003)

Schnike Sache, solch eine Aktion!
Ich kann schon verstehen, warum es nicht am Kiosk geht. Zum Einen wären da die Argumente, die vor einigen Seiten genannt wurden, und zum Anderen ist es doch auch mehr oder weniger logisch, dass mit Ab18-Versionen unter dem Ladentisch kaum Umsatz gemacht werden kann. Die Kunden müssen schließlich im Voraus von der Ab18-Ausgabe wissen und danach fragen, da diese nicht (frei zugänglich) ausgestellt werden darf. Demnach sind das - ich gehe mal von einer Kleinstadt wie der hiesigen aus - bei 20.000 Einwohnern vielleicht 100, die überhaupt mal von einer Ab18-Ausgabe gehört haben, und weitaus weniger, die eine solche auch kaufen würden. Man kann doch jetzt schlecht jeden Händler mit wenigstens ein paar Ausgaben beliefern, da viele darauf sitzen bleiben würden. Zumal es auch jeden Monat eine neue Ausgabe gibt. Ein Spieleladen könnte sich hier wohl gut und gerne 5-10 Exemplare eines indizierten Spiels bestellen und monatelang darauf warten, dass jemand danach fragt und die Ware somit schlussendlich verkauft wird, aber wenn jeden Monat eine neue Ausgabe erscheint, kann der Händler sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass irgendwann jemand kommt und nach der Ab18-Version fragt.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ein mehr oder minder privates Abkommen mit eurem Händler vereinbaren: Er nimmt das Ab18-Abo auf sich und ihr kauft ihm halt wie üblich jeden Monat das Magazin ab. 

Themawechsel: Ich wäre dafür, noch einen Schritt weiterzugehen. Ich hatte mich nach dem Erblicken des Titels und auch noch nach dem Lesen der Newsmeldung auf Berichte über indizierte Spiele gefreut. Doch nun leider keine Auswirkung auf's Printmagazin. Wenn schon ab18, warum nicht gleich volles Programm? Da hättet ihr aber keinen schlechten Zuwachs an Lesern, wie man wohl vermuten kann. Natürlich wär's dann kompliziert, zwei unterschiedliche Printteile zu erstellen, aber mir würde auch ein Ab18-Teil reichen, der irgendwo eingeschoben würde. Z.B. die letzten paar Seiten ganz "schlampig"  zusammengeklotzte Artikel über Indiziertes.
Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Warum kein wirklich seperates Ab18-Magazin, dem ein paar Artikel/Tests/Tipps hinzugefügt werden? Vielleicht könnt ihr mal eine kleine Hoffnungsgrenze setzen, z.B. ab (aus Unwissen völlig frei geschätzt) 30.000 Abonnenten kann gut genug kalkuliert werden, um solch ein Ab18-Magazin umzusetzen. Dann hättet ihr aber wirklich Zuwachs .


----------



## Homie (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 01:26 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> Themawechsel: Ich wäre dafür, noch einen Schritt weiterzugehen. Ich hatte mich nach dem Erblicken des Titels und auch noch nach dem Lesen der Newsmeldung auf Berichte über indizierte Spiele gefreut. Doch nun leider keine Auswirkung auf's Printmagazin. Wenn schon ab18, warum nicht gleich volles Programm? Da hättet ihr aber keinen schlechten Zuwachs an Lesern, wie man wohl vermuten kann.


Mann, du nimmst mir das Wort exakt aus dem Mund. Die Verkaufszahlen würden sich überschlagen, bis dann die andern Mags nachziehn! Indizierte SPiele in der Presse, hammer!


> Natürlich wär's dann kompliziert, zwei unterschiedliche Printteile zu erstellen, aber mir würde auch ein Ab18-Teil reichen, der irgendwo eingeschoben würde. Z.B. die letzten paar Seiten ganz "schlampig"  zusammengeklotzte Artikel über Indiziertes.
> Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Warum kein wirklich seperates Ab18-Magazin, dem ein paar Artikel/Tests/Tipps hinzugefügt werden?


Das wär DIE Idee mit der Beilage, dürfte doch sogar auch der PCG keinen Stress bereiten, da ja eh dauernd Beilagen dabei sind!!! Das wär soooo der Hammer...


----------



## Mephisto18m (15. April 2003)

Nochmal zu der Ausweis-Verschicke-Sache:

Laut Heise.de reicht zur Altersbestimmung mittlerweile wieder ein AVS ala ueber18.de (entsprechende Rechtsprechung im Heise-Newsarchiv). 
Sollte das jetzt aber hier anders laufen müssen hier ein Vorschlag: Ich maile meinen Persoscan als ps oder pdf, was ihr dann direkt und ohne "Bearbeitung" ausdrucken könnt. Ist dann ja im Grunde auch nix anderes als ein Fax (postscript jedenfalls). Wäre das in Ordnung?
Wenn ihr eine Mailadresse einrichtet und unter z.B. Linux mit einem Script verknüpft, das ps-Anhänge sofort nach Erhalt ausdruckt müsste das rechtlich gesehen mit einem Faxgerät gleichzusetzen sein, bloß dass die Faxnummer eben aus Buchstaben besteht...

dritte Alternative: Ihr nutzt einen Mail2Fax-Service.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (15. April 2003)

18er Version hin oder her, ich lass mich auf diese Tour nicht zu nem Abo nötigen.

Aber egal, ich hab ja nur ca. 10m bis zur österreichischen Grenze, kauf ich mir die PC-Games halt im Ausland *gg*


----------



## t10ottoo (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 03:59 schrieb Jolly_Roger:[/l]
> 18er Version hin oder her, ich lass mich auf diese Tour nicht zu nem Abo nötigen.



Was soll das denn heißen? "nötigen" klingt ja fast so, als wäre das was total schlimmes, wennde nen Abo hättest...is doch viel angenehmer....direkt ins Haus und das beste...früher als alle anderen 

Thomas


----------



## DarkMelik (15. April 2003)

Ich hab eine frage welche ausgabe wird es in der trafik/Kiosk  zu kaufen geben





mfg ich


----------



## INFOCOM (15. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Freezeman (15. April 2003)

Weis einer schon was man dann so genau auf der nä. Heft-DVD (AB1 erwarten kann? zBsp welche Demos, Maps usw? Die Vorfreude is eben gross!


----------



## mbk07 (15. April 2003)

*Danke !*

Ich denke die PC-Games kann ja nix für die neuen Regeln
in Deutschland. Aber die Jungs (und Mädels) tun was sie
können. Und so ist das doch ein guter Service.
Ich finde die neuen Gesetze nicht optimal, aber ein
gewisser Schritt in die Richtung ist sinnvoll. Natürlich
sind PC-Spiele nur ein Teil davon. Was noch fehlt ist das
umdenken in der Gesellschaft - viele Eltern kümmern sich
nicht um Ihre Kids und pfeifen auf den Jugendschutz oder
raffen nicht wie empfindlich die Kleine sind.
Dazu noch TV und Web, wo Brutalität und Sex überall sind.
Ich habe selber 2 Kinder und spiele auch gerne harte Shooter.
Aber natürlich erst, wenn die Kinder schlafen und dann mit
Kopfhörer.

Somit findes ich den Service von PC-Games eine gute Regelung. Danke !

mbk07


----------



## daywalkere06432 (15. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## daywalkere06432 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:10 schrieb babajager:[/l]
> Muß ich jezt Abonent werden wenn ich das Magazin für Erwachsene will ? (Heutzutage is ja alles ab 1



wenn ihr auch gegen das JugendschutzGesetzt seid tragt euch hier ein

http://www.bpjs-klage.de/


----------



## Mr_Worse (15. April 2003)

Da weiss ich doch gleich was ich tu!! Ab sofort bekommt meine Mutter die Zeitschrift "Ab-18" und ich lese die! Tja daran hat das Gesetzt nix auszusetzten !!! 
Heutzutage muss man aber schon sehr viel mogeln um mal das zu bekommen was man will!!
Und dass nur Deutschland so ne SCHEISSE braucht wundert mich ja auch langsam nicht mehr! So bald man mal die Leutz gesehen hat die Indizierungen durch führen, weiss man "Mein Gott und die wollen wissen wie gefährlich Spiele sind!!" ...zumindest nach der fast indiz von CS hat ja jeder mal ein Video von der "Verhandlung" gesehen...

So dass musste mal gesagt werden!!


----------



## Maverick55 (15. April 2003)

*Quark*

Also, ich bin erstmal einer dieser nur 16 jährigen Rozlöffeln die sich darüber aufregen, dass unsere SUPERTOLLE SPD diese Regelung eingeführt hat. Es ist doch absolut schwachsinnig, so einen Quark zu verzapfen, es ist ja auch so schlimm, wenn ein Jugendlicher das Testvideo zu Indiana Jones sieht( war bei der letzten Ausgabe nicht auf der Scheibe ,warum wohl?). Was soll das bringen? Kann mir das mal einer sagen? Ausserdem waren die Videos der PCGames nie gewalttätig. Ausserdem regt mich es ungemein auf ,dass man Generals verboten hat, toll, es ist krigsverhärlichend ist das geb ich zu, aber das ist ein Strategiespiel!! Was soll man denn sonst in einem Strategiespiel machen? Kekse backen und hoffen, das sie der Kundschaft schmecken? Oder hat man es auf den Index gesetzt, da man Leute töten muss? Wenn ja müsste man auch Super Mario auf den Index setzen, man muss ja Gegner töten ,um am Schluss die Prinzessin knallen zu können(könnt noch MB weise weitermachen, aber hab keinen Bock mer). Nächstes Themaas mit den Demos kann ich ja nachvollziehen ,aber das mit den Testvideos ist doch der grösste Scheiß(sind dann eigentlich noch Patches zu EGOshootern auf der " Kinder PC-Games?"). Ich geb der PCGames ja keine Schuld an diesem Quark, aber ich musste jetzt einfach mal meine Meinung auf die Tastatur kloppen (mal ne Frage an die PCGames, kann ich auch den Ausweis meines Erziehungsberächtigten zu euch schicken? oder muss ich noch 2 Jahre warten?)


----------



## SirDregan (15. April 2003)

*AW: Quark*



> Muß ich jezt Abonent werden wenn ich das Magazin für Erwachsene will ? (Heutzutage is ja alles ab 1



Man sieht das Leute über 18 nicht durch das neue Gesetz beeinträchtigt werden   Immerhin wird die Wirtschaft angekurbelt, denn jetz kauf ich mir auch n DVD Laufwerk und Abo wollte ich mir schon lange holen!

Aber ne kleine Bitte: Könnt ihr bitte diesen netten "ab 18" Sticker draufdrucken / kleben? Damit z.B. meine kleine Schwester weis, das  sie das Heft nicht anfassen darf 

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## Eimer (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 20:17 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:37 schrieb xman30:[/l]
> ...



Man Junge du bist so selten dumm, während in Gamstar sowie in PCG-normal nix anderes als Teletubbie- und Anno-Spiele getestet werden dürfen, sind in der "AB18" jugendgefährdende Sachen drin DIE GAMESTAR EINFACH NICHT BRINGT UND KEIN ANDERES MAGAZIN AM KIOSK.

Faszinierend es gibt echt Menschen den man es 2mal erklären kann und es dann immer noch ned raffen?
vieleicht verstehst du das:
http://mitglied.lycos.de//f4k32/files/flash/idiot.swf

PS: Die PCG tut dir Leser ein Gefallen und du tritts mit Schuhen?


----------



## Eimer (15. April 2003)

*AW: Quark*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 09:54 schrieb Maverick55:[/l]
> Also, ich bin erstmal einer dieser nur 16 jährigen Rozlöffeln die sich darüber aufregen, dass unsere SUPERTOLLE SPD diese Regelung eingeführt hat. Es ist doch absolut schwachsinnig, so einen Quark zu verzapfen, es ist ja auch so schlimm, wenn ein Jugendlicher das Testvideo zu Indiana Jones sieht( war bei der letzten Ausgabe nicht auf der Scheibe ,warum wohl?). Was soll das bringen? Kann mir das mal einer sagen? Ausserdem waren die Videos der PCGames nie gewalttätig. Ausserdem regt mich es ungemein auf ,dass man Generals verboten hat, toll, es ist krigsverhärlichend ist das geb ich zu, aber das ist ein Strategiespiel!! Was soll man denn sonst in einem Strategiespiel machen? Kekse backen und hoffen, das sie der Kundschaft schmecken? Oder hat man es auf den Index gesetzt, da man Leute töten muss? Wenn ja müsste man auch Super Mario auf den Index setzen, man muss ja Gegner töten ,um am Schluss die Prinzessin knallen zu können(könnt noch MB weise weitermachen, aber hab keinen Bock mer). Nächstes Themaas mit den Demos kann ich ja nachvollziehen ,aber das mit den Testvideos ist doch der grösste Scheiß(sind dann eigentlich noch Patches zu EGOshootern auf der " Kinder PC-Games?"). Ich geb der PCGames ja keine Schuld an diesem Quark, aber ich musste jetzt einfach mal meine Meinung auf die Tastatur kloppen (mal ne Frage an die PCGames, kann ich auch den Ausweis meines Erziehungsberächtigten zu euch schicken? oder muss ich noch 2 Jahre warten?)



Lass halt dein Vater die PCG abonnieren. Er muss es halt dann moralisch veranworten dir die PCG zu geben.


----------



## DragonStyler1 (15. April 2003)

Ich freu mich jetzt richtig auf meinen Italienurlaub,da wir durch Österreich fahren und ich mir dann ohne Probleme die unzensierte Version kaufen darf!!!
Da ich ja erst 15 bin!!


----------



## Maverick55 (15. April 2003)

*AW: Quark*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:19 schrieb Eimer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 09:54 schrieb Maverick55:[/l]
> ...



Würd ich ja, hab aber schon ein ABO


----------



## SirDregan (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:21 schrieb DragonStyler1:[/l]
> Ich freu mich jetzt richtig auf meinen Italienurlaub,da wir durch Österreich fahren und ich mir dann ohne Probleme die unzensierte Version kaufen darf!!!
> Da ich ja erst 15 bin!!



Warte nur wenn die euch dann an der Grenze filzen, dann musst du 12 Jahre in den Knast


----------



## st_sax (15. April 2003)

Ich bin Abonent 14 und will jetzt keine SCH** Pc Games!!!


----------



## Maverick55 (15. April 2003)

*AW: Quark*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:19 schrieb Eimer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 09:54 schrieb Maverick55:[/l]
> ...


Ich hon abba schun a abo

@ der obendrüber
des bringt abber net viel wenn de die dann EIN MAL hast, oder fahrt ihr jeden monat nach Italien?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:10 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...nein, im ernst. es geht nicht um die über18-verbote usw.! es dreht sich nur darum, dass man die zeitschrift auch anders, als nur übers abo anbieten sollte! muss ja nich jeder 08/15-händler einbezogen werden, sondern nur ausgewählte in grösseren städten, was sicherlich nicht einfach umzusetzen ist, aber vielleicht ergibt sich eine solche oder eine ähnliche lösung mit der zeit!
> bean



Eben das mit dem "nicht einfach umzusetzen" wird offenbar noch weit unterschätzt. Unsere Druckerei liefert die PC Games an verschiedene Grossisten, die sich wiederum um die Distribution an die Endhändler kümmern. Dabei verteilt der Grossist natürlich nicht nur die PC Games, sondern auch viele andere Magazine, die der Händler im Angebot haben möchte. Es ist für ihn dabei unwirtschaftlich, eine bestimmte Version eines Magazins nur an "ausgewählte" Händler zu verteilen - und es kämen dabei ja auch nur die Händler in Frage, die bereits jetzt Altersprüfungen für Magazine vornehmen, also z.B. Pornographie und dergleichen vertreiben. Die Schnittmenge von letzteren mit den Händlern, die derzeit üblicherweise auch die PC Games im Angebot haben, ist denkbar klein - das ist einfach wirtschaftlich nicht machbar. Andere Gründe, die gegen den Vertrieb am Kiosk sprechen habe ich schon ein paar Postings weiter oben genannt - ich möchte mich nicht wiederholen müssen. Die Ab18-Version können wir nun einmal nur im Abo anbieten, da nur auf diese Weise die Alterskontrolle von uns abgewickelt werden kann.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:51 schrieb Dilbert:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:49 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



Die Ab18-Version ist auf die DVD beschränkt. Es gibt kein Ab18-Abo mit CD. Du kannst jedoch jederzeit von der CD-Version auf die Ab18-DVD-Version umstellen.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## SirDregan (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:34 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:51 schrieb Dilbert:[/l]
> ...



Und was ist mit meinem "nicht geeignet unter 18" Aufkleber?


----------



## rbMANIAC (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:34 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 23:51 schrieb Dilbert:[/l]
> ...





Mal ne Frage, wenn ich jetzt nen Prämien - Abo bestelle und sofort danach auf die 18'er Version umstelle...

ist es dann möglich die Prämie zu beziehen und dass die erste zugestellte Ausgabe dann schon eine ab18 - Version ist ? =]


----------



## LegeinEi (15. April 2003)

wäre es nicht eh mal zeit, in zeiten von dvd-laufwerken und breitbandinternet-zugängen im sinne der produktionskostensenkung auf eine cd-ausgabe zu verzichten?
eben nur noch eine dvd-ausgabe und eine "nachte" ausgabe mit demo/programm-auflistung des dvdinhaltes inkl. zugehöriger downloadlinks.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:23 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:15 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



Nochmals: Es ist nicht möglich, "einzelne ausgewählte Händler" zu beliefern. Der Vertrieb läuft über verschiedene Grossisten und die verteilen die Magazine nicht aus lauter Liebe zur Pressefreiheit. Wenn die nun für eine spezielle Version eines einzelnen Magazins so eine Extrawurst braten sollen, dann lachen die sich kaputt. Solange nicht jeder Händler, der momentan PC Games anbietet, auch ohne Aufpreis (!) freiwillig (!) eine zuverlässige (!) Alterskontrolle bei jedem Verkauf anbieten und dafür auch die juristische Verantwortlichkeit (!) übernehmen kann (also auch im Supermarkt an der Kasse, im Bahnhofskiosk etc.), ist es faktisch nicht möglich, die Ab18-Version über den Einzelhandel zu vertreiben. Wir haben diese Lage vorher eingehend mit Anwälten und unseren Grosso-Partner besprochen. Es gibt leider keine Alternative zum ausschließlichen Vertrieb der Ab18-Version über das Abonnement.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Seawolf22 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:27 schrieb st_sax:[/l]
> Ich bin Abonent 14 und will jetzt keine SCH** Pc Games!!!



Vielen Dank für diese äußerst qualifizierte Bemerkung, Du erhälst von nun an die PC Games bis 6, inkl. einem kostenlosen Lernprg " Wir lernen Schreiben".
[ironie aus]


----------



## Loosa (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:17 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...ich finds natürlich ok dass es ne 18er version gibt, aber das man es jetzt den nicht-abonnenten unmöglich macht an diese version zu kommen, finde ich schon ein wenig unglücklich!
> 
> bean



Das wurde weiter oben auch schon genau erklaert, warum das nur mit einem Abo moeglich ist.

Ganz allgemein ist mir etwas unklar wie sich so viele Leuts so ueber das Thema aufregen koennen. Bei anderen Zeitschriften wird's auch nicht anders aussehen, falls die ueberhaupt verschiedene Versionen anbieten und bei der Gesetzeslage ist die von der PCGames sicher eine der besten Alternativen....


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 04:05 schrieb t10ottoo:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 03:59 schrieb Jolly_Roger:[/l]
> ...



jaja ...  viel angenehmer, wenn man die richtige briefkastengrösse hat!


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 10:46 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 00:23 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...



mittlerweile hab ich ja eingesehen, dass es da gewisse logistische und organisatorische probs gibt, aber zu schreiben es wäre faktisch UNMÖGLICH entspricht leider auch nicht der wahrheit! es ist halt nur mit mehraufwand verbunden, den ihr nicht auf eure schultern laden wollt ... verständlich aber schade! es ist halt auch ärgerlich, dass ich als "normaler imladenkäufer" weniger fürs gleiche geld bekomme, wie einer mit nem abo!

bean


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Freezeman (15. April 2003)

Das sich das "ab 18" nur auf die DVD bezieht is klar, aber welche Inhalte dürfen nun dann angeboten werden? Nur Demos, Maps und Tools von Games ab 18 oder auch von indizierten Games wie RtCW, Quake und UT2003 etc.?


----------



## Freezeman (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 11:08 schrieb Freezeman:[/l]
> Das sich das "ab 18" nur auf die DVD bezieht is klar, aber welche Inhalte dürfen nun dann angeboten werden? Nur Demos, Maps und Tools von Games ab 18 oder auch von indizierten Games wie RtCW, Quake und UT2003 etc.?



OK, Frage hat sich erledigt.

MFG Freeze


----------



## Gilion (15. April 2003)

Irgendwie wird es witzig immer wieder den gleichen Inhlat zu lesten und das 118 oder mehr Post lang. Zumindest merkt man dabei das die Redakteure Ausdauer und eine Engelsgeduld haben. 

Ich vermute das ihr euch mit der PC Games AB 18 keinen gefallen getan hat, liebe Redakteure. Ich persönlich werde mein Abo nicht umstellen, auch wenn ich schon weit über 18 bin.


----------



## SirDregan (15. April 2003)

> OK, Frage hat sich erledigt.
> 
> MFG Freeze



Und meine Frage? Was ist mit der Kennzeichnung? (war kein scherz, mann muss ja wissen, welche 18er is, welche "frei")


----------



## Freezeman (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 11:17 schrieb Gilion:[/l]
> Irgendwie wird es witzig immer wieder den gleichen Inhlat zu lesten und das 118 oder mehr Post lang. Zumindest merkt man dabei das die Redakteure Ausdauer und eine Engelsgeduld haben.
> 
> Ich vermute das ihr euch mit der PC Games AB 18 keinen gefallen getan hat, liebe Redakteure. Ich persönlich werde mein Abo nicht umstellen, auch wenn ich schon weit über 18 bin.



Da stimm ich dir zu, man hätte gleich von Anfang an einen gescheiten Artikel mit allem Wissenswerten verfassen sollen der wirklich alle Fragen klärt. Nur zu sagen das es jetzt ne "AB18"-Version gibt war nicht wirklich schlau.
Das mit dem Inhalt der DVD find ich zwar nicht so ganz prickelnd (Maps von UT2003 hät ich mir schon gewünscht) aber das liegt ja net an der PCG, schade!


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 20:17 schrieb Paladin4:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:37 schrieb xman30:[/l]
> ...



Und, findest Du das vielleicht besser?? Hier werden einfach die über 18 jährigen ausgeschlossen. Da bietet PCG wenigstens für beide Gruppen eine akzeptable Lösung.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 02:23 schrieb Mephisto18m:[/l]
> Nochmal zu der Ausweis-Verschicke-Sache:
> 
> Laut Heise.de reicht zur Altersbestimmung mittlerweile wieder ein AVS ala ueber18.de (entsprechende Rechtsprechung im Heise-Newsarchiv).



Im neuen Jugendschutzgesetz ist die Rede davon, "[...] dass durch technische oder sonstige Vorkehrungen sichergestellt ist, dass kein Versand an Kinder und Jugendliche erfolgt [...]" (§1 Abs. 4).

Das Landgericht Düsseldorf, auf dessen Urteil sich der von Dir angeführte heise-Artikel bezieht, stützte sich bei seinem Freispruch auf das letzte Wort des seit dem 1.4.2003 nicht mehr aktuellen GjS in § 3 Abs. 2 Satz 2: "[eine Strafbarkeit entfällt,] wenn durch technische Vorkehrungen Vorsorge getroffen ist, dass das Angebot oder die Verbreitung im Inland auf volljährige Nutzer beschränkt werden kann." Das Landgericht argumentierte, dass der Gesetzgeber ausführen sollte, was "technische Vorkehrungen" seien (die dies könnten) und deshalb eine Strafbarkeit ausgeschlossen sei, denn die Personalausweis-Routine könne (kann) eine Hürde für Jugendliche schaffen.

Seit dem 1.4. gilt jedoch in dieser Frage der JMStV und der führt in § 4 Abs. 2 aus, dass "Angebote in Telemedien abweichend von Satz 1 dann zulässig sind, wenn von Seiten des Anbieters *sichergestellt* ist, dass sie nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden (geschlossene Benutzergruppe)." Der feine Unterschied zu GjS liegt u.a. in dem Wort "sichergestellt" im Gegensatz zu "kann".

Dementsprechend ist seit dem 1.4. die Eingabe einer Personalausweisnummer als Altersnachweis auf gar keinen Fall ausreichend.



> Sollte das jetzt aber hier anders laufen müssen hier ein Vorschlag: Ich maile meinen Persoscan als ps oder pdf, was ihr dann direkt und ohne "Bearbeitung" ausdrucken könnt. Ist dann ja im Grunde auch nix anderes als ein Fax (postscript jedenfalls). Wäre das in Ordnung?



Doch. Juristisch genügt elektronischer Datenverkehr anders als eine analoge Fernkopie nicht der Schriftform. Daher können wir Altersnachweise, welche per E-Mail eingehen, derzeit noch nicht akzeptieren. Sorry: Fax oder Post, alles andere ist leider juristisch nicht ausreichend.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## SirDregan (15. April 2003)

Markus?

Ist die neue PCG als "ab 18" gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 01:26 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> Schnike Sache, solch eine Aktion!
> Ich kann schon verstehen, warum es nicht am Kiosk geht. Zum Einen wären da die Argumente, die vor einigen Seiten genannt wurden, und zum Anderen ist es doch auch mehr oder weniger logisch, dass mit Ab18-Versionen unter dem Ladentisch kaum Umsatz gemacht werden kann. Die Kunden müssen schließlich im Voraus von der Ab18-Ausgabe wissen und danach fragen, da diese nicht (frei zugänglich) ausgestellt werden darf. Demnach sind das - ich gehe mal von einer Kleinstadt wie der hiesigen aus - bei 20.000 Einwohnern vielleicht 100, die überhaupt mal von einer Ab18-Ausgabe gehört haben, und weitaus weniger, die eine solche auch kaufen würden. Man kann doch jetzt schlecht jeden Händler mit wenigstens ein paar Ausgaben beliefern, da viele darauf sitzen bleiben würden. Zumal es auch jeden Monat eine neue Ausgabe gibt. Ein Spieleladen könnte sich hier wohl gut und gerne 5-10 Exemplare eines indizierten Spiels bestellen und monatelang darauf warten, dass jemand danach fragt und die Ware somit schlussendlich verkauft wird, aber wenn jeden Monat eine neue Ausgabe erscheint, kann der Händler sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass irgendwann jemand kommt und nach der Ab18-Version fragt.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr ein mehr oder minder privates Abkommen mit eurem Händler vereinbaren: Er nimmt das Ab18-Abo auf sich und ihr kauft ihm halt wie üblich jeden Monat das Magazin ab.
> ...



Über Ab16- und Ab18-Titel dürfen wir im gedruckten Teil nach wie vor berichten, daher gibt es da keine Notwendigkeit für eine "Sonderedition". Über indizierte Spiele dürfen wir jedoch auch nach dem 1.4. nicht berichten, keine Videos zeigen und keine Demos verbreiten, auch nicht im Ab18-Abo. Es gäbe hier zwar einen "Workaround" - indem man das Heft nur "an eigenhändig" versendet. Dieser Workaround ist jedoch eher theoretisch, denn bei einem Artikel mit einem Wert von knapp 5 Euro wäre ein Aufpreis für diese Versandform in Höhe von ca. 7-10? kaum akzeptabel.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 12:35 schrieb SirDregan:[/l]
> Markus?
> 
> Ist die neue PCG als "ab 18" gekennzeichnet?



Die exakte Kennzeichnung ist noch nicht entschieden, die Grafik ist noch in Arbeit. Dazu kann ich also leider noch nichts sagen.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:46 schrieb Galford:[/l]
> Nochmal ne Frage. Bekomme ich bei der 18er Version auch den vollen Umfang der DVD der "normalen" Ausgabe? Ich spiele ja nicht nur Ego-Shooter und will auch die Demos zu anderen Spielen. Ne Colin 3-Demo würd ich nicht gerade gegen jede 08/15-Shooter-Demo tauschen.



Ich habe neue Infos zu dieser Frage, damit sind frühere Aussagen von mir überholt: Es wird durchaus vorkommen, dass die reguläre DVD bereits so viel Datenmaterial enthält, dass die zusätzlichen Ab18-Inhalte das Fassungsvermögen der DVD sprengen würden. Daher werden auf der Ab18-DVD ggf. weniger wichtige Non-Action-Demos entfallen. Aber die Entscheidung fällt natürlich nicht 08/15-Shooter vs. Colin McRae zu Gunsten des Shooters, vielmehr wird dann die eine oder andere Demo zum 100.000sten animierten Screensaver à la Cryo der handfesten Action weichen müssen. Damit dürften also auf beiden DVD-Versionen zumeist annähernd gleichviel Material enthalten sein.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Kevin_Russell (15. April 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,159320


----------



## Gerry (15. April 2003)

*@ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

Super Aktion von der PCGames ! Ihr habt wirklich sehr schnell und gut reagiert.

Die Frage, welche ich gerade stellen wollte, wurde inzwischen von Markus beantwortet (auch weiterhin keine Berichte/Demos/Videos zu indizierten bzw. schwer jugendgefährdenden Spielen), da "eigenhändige Auslieferung" wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll.

Noch eine kurze Frage @ Markus: 
Bist Du (Hobby-)Jurist ? Du hast hier schon sehr viele, gute und korrekte rechtliche Hinweise gegeben. Von Dir kann sogar ich ab und zu noch was lernen.  *Respekt*


----------



## Freezeman (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 12:40 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 12:35 schrieb SirDregan:[/l]
> ...




Da das Heft sowieso nur über die Post kommt und nicht im Handel rumliegt solltet ihr nur die DVD mit dem normalen USK-Logo beschriften, das sollte doch ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:17 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 18:03 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> ...



@Mr. Bean: Den Witzbold sehe ich Dir nach, da ich Deinen Ärger grundsätzlich verstehen kann! Du und andere hier (Toblife, Jolly Roger, usw.) wollen aber anscheinend nicht verstehen, dass es sich hier auch um ein marktwirtschaftliches Problem handelt.

Stell Dir mal vor Du wärst so ein betroffener, selbständiger Besitzer eines Zeitschriftenhandles und stehst nun vor der Frage: PCG ab 18 ja oder nein (sollte Computec das jemals ermöglichen). Dabei musst Du folgendes bedenken: Es ist dir PER GESETZ VERBOTEN, die Zeitschrift offen sichtbar zu präsentieren. Weiterhin darfst Du keinerlei Werbung dafür betreiben und direkt anbieten (von Dir aus) darfst Du das Blatt auch nicht! Zusätzlich kommt noch ein Mehraufwand hinzu. Bei Verkauf immer den Ausweis verlangen (für eine Spielezeitschrift!!) und zusätzlichen "Stauraum" "unter der Theke" freimachen.

Wie möchtest Du (als Einzelhändler) mit der PCG ab 18 denn vernünftig Geld verdienen, wenn kaum einer weis, dass Du sie hast? Hier auf Mundpropaganda zu hoffen ist Wunschdenken und kann in einer Umsatzkalkulation nicht berücksichtig werden (erst recht nicht bei der derzeitigen Marktlage).Das würde der Grund sein, warum kaum ein Kiosk oder Zeitschriftenhändler das Teil ins Sortiment aufnehmen würde- ES IST KAUM GELD DAMIT ZU VERDIENEN.
Also warum soll die PCG ihrerseits diesen Verkaufsweg überhaupt ermöglichen?.Die verdienen ja auch nur weniger dadurch. (und irgendwie scheint es per Vertrieb gar nicht möglich zu sein, lt. Markus Wollny)

So, wenn Du`s jetzt immer noch nicht verstehen willst, kann ich auch nicht helfen. An der Situation wird sich deshalb trotzdem nichts ändern, da kannst Du wettern was Du willst *g*

Ich beziehe übrigends bereits seit ca 10 Jahren verschiedenste Zeitschriften und habe NOCH NIE eine beschädigte oder nasse erhalten. Ich finde Abonements gut. Hatt doch fast nur Vorteile. Ich halte den "will keine nasse, kaputte Zeitung, blödes Abo-Satz" für ein Klischee, dass viel zu oft und oft zu unrecht genannt wird.

Was hast Du bitte für einen Briekasten, da dürftest Du ja mit DIN A5 schon Probleme haben, oder?

Grüße
Dumpster


----------



## Andy_2000 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 12:37 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 01:26 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> ...



Aber man müsste diesen Aufpreis doch nur bei der ersten Lieferung entrichten. Danach ist doch zweifelsfrei bewiesen, dass das Magazin an die richtige Person gesendet wird. Die Versandhändler werden ja auch nur, so viel ich weiß, einmal diesen Mehrpreis für den Zusatz "Eigenhändig" verlangen und bei der nächsten Bestellung nicht mehr. Wenn das möglich wäre, dann würde ich den Aufpreis gerne einmal bezahlen, um mich dann umfassend informieren zu können.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 19:17 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Andy_2000:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 12:37 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> ...



Und wer kontrolliert bei zukünftigen Sendungen ob Du wirklich Du bist?? Dieser Mehrpreis, bzw. der Vermerk eigenhändig wird bei jeder Sendung verlangt. Ein Beispiel: Okaysoft.de, schau mal nach.

Grüsse
Dumpster


----------



## Paladin4 (15. April 2003)

Es ist nicht so das ich sie den über 18-jährigen nicht gönne! Tue ich! Aber ich befürchte einfach, mal krass gesagt, eine Kinder und eine Erwachsenen-PCGames! *Neidischsei*!

Zitat:

"Neid ist der höchste Grad der Anerkennung!"


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:20 schrieb Kevin_Russell:[/l]
> Kann man die Ab 18 Version auch mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern einbeziehen lassen, wenn man selbst Abonennt und noch nicht 18 ist? Oder könnte ich dann das Abo auf meinen Vater umschreiben lassen, um die 18er Version zu bekommen?
> 
> MfG Kevin



Nein, das geht leider nicht. Der Abonnent muss volljährig sein. Also muss das Abo im Zweifelsfall auf deinen Vater laufen. Wenn Dein Vater damit einverstanden ist, kann er Dein Abo jederzeit auf seinen Namen umschreiben lassen. Wir müssen jedoch davor warnen, solche Änderungen ohne Einverständnis der Eltern vorzunehmen: Das kann u.U. als Urkundenfälschung gewertet werden und ist damit eine Straftat!

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:51 schrieb Gerry:[/l]
> Noch eine kurze Frage @ Markus:
> Bist Du (Hobby-)Jurist ? Du hast hier schon sehr viele, gute und korrekte rechtliche Hinweise gegeben. Von Dir kann sogar ich ab und zu noch was lernen.  *Respekt*



Nein, das nicht. Aber wenn man heutzutage eine Webseite betreiben möchte, ohne gleich mit einem Bein im Gefängnis zu stehen, muss man sich wohl oder übel auf dem Laufenden halten 

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Andy_2000 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 14:21 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Andy_2000:[/l]
> ...



Ok, hast recht. Habe es vor knap 1 1/2 Wochen schonmal bei Okaysoft gelesen, aber es mit der einmaligen Zusendung der Personalausweiskopie verwchselt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Andy_2000:[/l]
> Aber man müsste diesen Aufpreis doch nur bei der ersten Lieferung entrichten. Danach ist doch zweifelsfrei bewiesen, dass das Magazin an die richtige Person gesendet wird. Die Versandhändler werden ja auch nur, so viel ich weiß, einmal diesen Mehrpreis für den Zusatz "Eigenhändig" verlangen und bei der nächsten Bestellung nicht mehr. Wenn das möglich wäre, dann würde ich den Aufpreis gerne einmal bezahlen, um mich dann umfassend informieren zu können.
> 
> Gruß Andy



Nein. Nicht nur die erste Lieferung ist jugendgefährdend und darf nicht in die Hände Minderjähriger gelangen, auch auf die Folgelieferungen trifft das zu. Damit die PC Games also nicht einfach vom kleinen Bruder oder Sohn abgestaubt wird, sondern nur vom volljährigen Erziehungsberechtigten, muss, so das Gesetz wörtlich, "sichergestellt sein", dass die Ware auch wirklich nur der Bezugsberechtigte in Empfang nehmen kann. Also muss jede Sendung an Eigenhändig verschickt werden. Das ist auch beim Spieleversender so. Bei Warenpreisen um die 50? sind da aber 7-8? Versandkosten im erträglichen Rahmen. Bei einem monatlichen Spielemagazin für knapp 5? klappt das so nicht.

Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Andy_2000 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 14:47 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Andy_2000:[/l]
> ...



Ich hab einen Vorschlag: Sendet mir alle zwölf Ausgaben am Ende des Jahres + Berichte von indizierten spielen zu. Ihr habt dann weniger Porto und ich muss nur einmalig "eigenhändig" im Jahr bezahlen *gg*


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

> Ich hab einen Vorschlag: Sendet mir alle zwölf Ausgaben am Ende des Jahres + Berichte von indizierten spielen zu. Ihr habt dann weniger Porto und ich muss nur einmalig "eigenhändig" im Jahr bezahlen *gg*



Interssanter Vorschlag, he,he. Aber dann hängst Du ja immer um ein Jahr zurück mit Deinem Informationstand *g*


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> 
> @Mr. Bean: Den Witzbold sehe ich Dir nach, da ich Deinen Ärger grundsätzlich verstehen kann! Du und andere hier (Toblife, Jolly Roger, usw.) wollen aber anscheinend nicht verstehen, dass es sich hier auch um ein marktwirtschaftliches Problem handelt.
> 
> ...



die sache mit dem verkauf am kiosk war eh schon ausdiskutiert, deswegen hoffe ich du siehst es mir nach, wenn ich da nicht nochmal drauf eingehe!
aber ich muss dir gratulieren, zu deinem briefkasten. leider hab ich den fehler gemacht und meinen wohnort nicht nach dem briefkasten ausgesucht. außerdem beglückwünsche ich dir zu deinem letzten satz, damit hast du punktgenau die situation erfasst, auch wenn es dir offensichtlich nicht bewusst ist. wenn bei mir zwei briefe (tageszeitung is außerdem schon drin)im kasten liegen und jetzt noch die pcgames (oder meinetwegen ein A5-umschlag, bei welchem mir ein knick aber so ziemlich schnuppe wäre) dazukommt, dann hat die gute postfrau nur 2 möglichkeiten:
1. die pcgames anknicken um sie vollständig in den briefkasten zu bekommen, oder
2. nen zipfel der zeitschrift schaut oben raus und ärgert sich bei schlechten wetter, weil keiner den regenschirm hält bis ich nach hause komme!
deswegen ... wenns bei dir gut funzt, dann freu dich einfach, aber setz bitte nicht vorraus dass alle anderen auch so gesegnet sind !

bean 

p.s.: wenn ich nen bisserl schlechte laune hab und mir ein witzbold rausrutscht, dann kann man das noch als ziemlich harmlos bezeichnen. deshalb hoffe ich, du siehst es mir nach wenn ich gestern als ein solcher bezeichnet hatte du ... hmmm ...witzbold *ups*


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 14:36 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:51 schrieb Gerry:[/l]
> ...



@Markus: Mensch Markus, jetzt wirds aber dann bald Zeit für Deine 5.000.000 Zeichen Inspektur was?? Tolle Arbeit die hier tippst. So wie es aussieht wird der Threat schon nach länger. 

Also, weiter so

Dumpster


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

So, weiß ja nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ab wann gibt es die "ab 18" Version des Heftes? 06/03? Dann hoffe ich mal, daß der Abo-Service die Umstellung bis dahin noch schafft.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 15:16 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 14:36 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> ...



Stimmt! UND er hat auch Ahnung, wovon er spricht.


----------



## Gerry (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

Ich möchte hier ja nicht mit Kleinkram nerven, aber trotzdem die Frage:

Wenn man das Abo online abändert:
Wird dann eine automatische Bestätigungsemail generiert oder dauert das seine Zeit ?
Ich habe mich nämlich schon vor Stunden umgemeldet.


----------



## Coy (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

Ich finde es unverschämt, dass die Ab 18 PCGames genauso teuer ist wie die Normale! Schließlich befinden sich auf der Ab 18 DVD mehr Demos etc als auf der Normalen, es sei denn, der Platz auf der Normalen wird durch Schrott aufgefüllt, was wiederum ebenfalls unverschämt wäre!
Ich finde es ja in Ordnung, dass es die Ab-18-Edition geben wird, aber nicht zum selben Preis! Sämtliche Kioskkäufer und Jugendlichen wären also benachteiligt. Schließlich ist es ja ein geringerer Aufwand die normale Ausgabe PCGames zu produzieren, da dort keine "brutalen" Videos etc. zu sehen sind.

Es muss also entweder die Normale billiger als die Ab18 werden, oder auf die Normale kommen dafür mehr Videos zu anderen Spielen(ABER KEINE PLATZAUFFÜLLENDEN BILLIGDEMOS/TRAILER ZU SCHROTTSPIELEN).
Ich denke, so wäre es gerecht. Nur weil für die AB 18 Ausgabe mehr Videos produziert werden müssen, dürfen die Normal-Abonennten nicht die gleichen Kosten tragen!


----------



## dBenzhuser (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 17:15 schrieb Coy:[/l]
> Es muss also entweder die Normale billiger als die Ab18 werden, oder auf die Normale kommen dafür mehr Videos zu anderen Spielen(ABER KEINE PLATZAUFFÜLLENDEN BILLIGDEMOS/TRAILER ZU SCHROTTSPIELEN).
> Ich denke, so wäre es gerecht. Nur weil für die AB 18 Ausgabe mehr Videos produziert werden müssen, dürfen die Normal-Abonennten nicht die gleichen Kosten tragen!


Siehs doch so: Wenn die PCGames dieses Angebot nicht machen würde, dann würdest du auch den gleichen Preis wie bisher zahlen, so machen es andere Magazine.
Jugendliche werden hier klar benachteiligt, JA! aber vom Gesetz her, die PCGames versucht hier wirklich nur das beste aus der Situation zu machen.
Es gibt eben 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Erwachsene werden unnötig bestraft, dafür bleibt für dich alles so wie es ist.
b) Erwachsene werden nicht unnötig bestraft, für dich bleibt auch alles wie es ist.
Soll die PCGames jetzt allen ernstes gute Demos aus der Ab18-Ausgabe streichen, nur damit du dich besser fühlst? Denk drüber nach.


----------



## Superdeather (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 17:15 schrieb Coy:[/l]
> Ich finde es unverschämt, dass die Ab 18 PCGames genauso teuer ist wie die Normale! Schließlich befinden sich auf der Ab 18 DVD mehr Demos etc als auf der Normalen, es sei denn, der Platz auf der Normalen wird durch Schrott aufgefüllt, was wiederum ebenfalls unverschämt wäre!
> Ich finde es ja in Ordnung, dass es die Ab-18-Edition geben wird, aber nicht zum selben Preis! Sämtliche Kioskkäufer und Jugendlichen wären also benachteiligt. Schließlich ist es ja ein geringerer Aufwand die normale Ausgabe PCGames zu produzieren, da dort keine "brutalen" Videos etc. zu sehen sind.
> 
> ...



Was ist daran bitte unverschämt? Das Problem selbst ist das neue Jugendschutzgesetz und nicht PC Games. Mehr Demos mehr Filme ? Wie viele brutalen Demos oder Videos werden denn auf der neuen DVD sein, sicher nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 pro Monat. Ich finde die ********en sollten nicht die Erwachsenen sein, da es ja um das Jugendschutzgesetz geht. Also warum sollten Volljährige Abonennten auf das verzichten, was ihnen (für den gleichen Preis) zusteht ???
Ja, Jugendliche werden benachteiligt, aber nicht von Pc Games sondern der Staat und die Eltern ziehen die Fäden... so peace on Earth and War in Games!


----------



## svigo (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:25 schrieb TheLaw:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 14.04.03 um 15:23 schrieb TheLaw:[/l]
> ...


----------



## Dumpster (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 15:16 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 13:55 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> ...



Och, ich sehe das Ganze relativ locker, da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Ich denke ein Mann, der sich "Mr. bean" als callsign aussucht, muss auch seine lustigen Seiten haben. Und wie gesagt, kann ich Deinen Ärger ja verstehen. Das Du allerdings Deinen Wohnort ohne vorherige Führung  mit Briefkastenbesichtigung  genommen hast, finde ich  wirklich etwas sträflich. "Size DOES matter" heißt es doch so schön.  

So würde ich also keine 10 Jahre verbringen wollen. Hier ein Vorschlag zur Verbesserung Deiner Lebensqualität (und der Deiner Tageszeitung): wir veranstalten hier eine kleine Sammlung, dann kannst Du Dir bald einen neunen Briefkasten kaufen. Und schwups.... klappts auch mit dem Abo...... oder gibts da noch andere Gründe? *gg*

Ach und soo gross ist mein Breifkasten auch nicht. Hatte (bis ich umzog) ein stinknormales in die Wand gepresstes Teil, bei dem ab und zu auch oben was rausgesehen hat. Irgendwie hing das Dach des Hauses aber anscheinend weit genug drüber, da wurde nie was nass.

Grüße
Dumpster


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

*AW: @Markus: Wo zw. welche Kundennummer?!?*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 18:42 schrieb Dumpster:[/l]
> So würde ich also keine 10 Jahre verbringen wollen. Hier ein Vorschlag zur Verbesserung Deiner Lebensqualität (und der Deiner Tageszeitung): wir veranstalten hier eine kleine Sammlung, dann kannst Du Dir bald einen neunen Briefkasten kaufen. Und schwups.... klappts auch mit dem Abo...... oder gibts da noch andere Gründe? *gg*



allerdings gibts da noch ein äußerst gravierendes problem... mir fehlt noch das geld fürs abo! also wenn du eh grad nen spendenmarathon organisierst, dann berücksichtige dies bitte noch!
... ja und wenn genug geld zusammenkommt, dann lasse ich mir exklusiv die ab18-pcgames an den kiosk meines vertrauens liefern!

bean


----------



## Huendli (15. April 2003)

*AW: Quark*

Also ich muss der PCG an dieser Stelle auch mal ein DICKES Kompliment aussprechen. Wie ihr euch um eure Leser kümmert, echt sensationell! Und schon wieder (nach der Generals-Indizierung) freue ich mich, Schweizer zu sein. Man sagt ja manchmal, dass die Gesetzmühlen bei uns langsam mahlen, doch in diesem Fall liebe ich sie dafür.
Doch ich habe doch eine Frage, die noch nicht klar beantwortet wurde: Ich als Ausland-Abonnent freue mich zwar darüber, ohne umständliches Ausweis-Verschicken die 'ab 18'-Version nach Hause geliefert zu bekommen. Doch was ist mit den zahlreichen Schweizern, Österreichern, Belgiern etc., die die PCG nicht im Abo haben? Wird an die ausländischen Kioske nun standardmässig die Ab18-Version geliefert oder nicht?
*abschweif* Da fällt mir noch was ein: Gelten die Abo-Prämien eigentlich auch fürs Ausland? Ich (bzw. meine Oma  warte nun schon seit über einem Jahr auf meine Prämie (Empire Earth). Und wenn ja, wie lange muss man darauf warten? Ein Kumpel hat sich ca. vor einem Monat die PCG mit Splinter Cell als Prämie bestellt und noch nichts bekommen.
Eine weitere Frage, die noch nicht geklärt wurde, weil sie eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, ist die Sache mit dem 'DVD-2CD-Vollversion'-Abo. Laut PCG-Aussage enthält die DVD ja auch den ganzen CD-Inhalt. Was befindet sich dann auf den 2 CDs? Und welche Vollversionen werden beigelegt (Beispiele der letzten Ausgaben)?


> [l]am 15.04.03 um 09:54 schrieb Maverick55:[/l]
> Oder hat man es auf den Index gesetzt, da man Leute töten muss? Wenn ja müsste man auch Super Mario auf den Index setzen, man muss ja Gegner töten ,um am Schluss die Prinzessin knallen zu können(könnt noch MB weise weitermachen, aber hab keinen Bock mer).



Jetzt kommt's: Super Mario IST INDIZIERT (zumindest in der Ur-Gameboy und SNES-Version). Denn alle Spiele, die vor 1994 auf den Markt gekommen sind, haben keine USK-Zertifizierung und landen somit auf dem Index (wie alle Importspiele auch). Da sieht man die Logik der deutschen Politiker dokumentiert.

Da sich der Grossteil aller Fragen an Markus Wollny richtet, möchte ich ihm auch noch danken, dass er sich für die Leser so viel Zeit nimmt, auch sowas ist nicht selbstverständlich. Einen schönen Abend und MfG Hüendli


----------



## Huendli (15. April 2003)

*Doublepost*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, Eintrag siehe oben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 16:58 schrieb Gerry:[/l]
> Ich möchte hier ja nicht mit Kleinkram nerven, aber trotzdem die Frage:
> 
> Wenn man das Abo online abändert:
> ...



Ich hatte kurz nach der Onlineummeldung eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, worin nochmal darum gebeten wurde eine Kopie des Persos einzuschicken. Ob die automatisch generiert wurde, weiß ich nicht, es kann ja auch sein, daß der Aboservice z.Z. überlastet ist.


----------



## SirDregan (16. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> Jetzt kommt's: Super Mario IST INDIZIERT (zumindest in der Ur-Gameboy und SNES-Version). Denn alle Spiele, die vor 1994 auf den Markt gekommen sind, haben keine USK-Zertifizierung und landen somit auf dem Index (wie alle Importspiele auch). Da sieht man die Logik der deutschen Politiker dokumentiert.[7q]
> 
> *lol* Iss das geil. Sag mir das gleich, denn dann muss ich ja meiner Schwester den Gameboy wegnehmen!


----------



## Gerry (16. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 15.04.03 um 22:09 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> Ich hatte kurz nach der Onlineummeldung eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, worin nochmal darum gebeten wurde eine Kopie des Persos einzuschicken. Ob die automatisch generiert wurde, weiß ich nicht, es kann ja auch sein, daß der Aboservice z.Z. überlastet ist.



Habe auch nach 24h noch keine Bestätigungsemail bekommen. Allerdings habe ich kurz nach der Online-Ummeldung das Fax gesendet, d.h. man bekommt diese Email wohl nur zur Erinnerung bzgl. dem Altersnachweis.


----------



## Rig_Doun (16. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

Was eigentlich los??? Ich zocke aus Prinzip keine FSk 18 spiele und nur weil das nu entlich mal Hart durchgesetzt wird muss ich nicht weinen^^

Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne bleibt eh ab 12


----------



## SirDregan (16. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*



> [l]am 16.04.03 um 12:14 schrieb Rig_Doun:[/l]
> Was eigentlich los??? Ich zocke aus Prinzip keine FSk 18 spiele und nur weil das nu entlich mal Hart durchgesetzt wird muss ich nicht weinen^^
> 
> Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne bleibt eh ab 12



Also auch kein Spiel vor 1993


----------



## SirDregan (16. April 2003)

*AW: @ PCGames: Daumen hoch !*

sry, doppelpost


----------

